# My powerlifting journey



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Been training since the beginning of the year. Did stronglifts 5x5, bench only then back to the big three. I hope to squat 150kg bench 100kg and deadlift 170kg within three weeks time. My weight right now is 75kg.

29/11/09

DE Bench Day

9x3 50kg. Technique gets slightly better with every set.

OHP worked up to a heavy set of 7 40kg. Didn't feel like 45kg so I decided just to do some more reps.

JM Press heavy set of 5 67.5kg

Weighted Pullups 3x5 15kg

Pulldown Abs 3x10 15kg Really hard to stay in the right position with these.

Looking forward to doing a heavy set of 5 on the deadlift tomorrow.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

30/11/09

ME Deadlift Day

Deadlift 5RM 150kg. The last rep was incredibly hard. Looked like the deadlift from Chuck Vogelpohl in his XXX dvd. I did a lot of working sets though since I had no idea how much weight I was gonna lift today. It went something like this.

50kg x10

90kg x5

110kg x5

130kg x5

140kg x5

150kg x5

Inverse Curls 3x10 Felt a lot of tension on my hamstrings here. More so than when I did GHRs. My GHRs have gone down though since they haven't fixed the bench yet and I just refused to do them on a decline.

Low Back Machine 3x11 65kg

Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curls 3x10 8kg

Dumbbell Side Bends 3x11 20kg

Overall a nice workout.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

if your deadlifting 150kgx5, then you should **** 170 mate. Aim higher!


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

What do you think I should aim for then?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

2/12/09

ME Bench Day

Bench Press with feet on the pad

87.5kg 5 reps

90kg 4 reps

Rope extensions 6x11 20kg

Weighted Chinups 3x3 20kg

Underhand Grip Face pulls 3x15 12.5kg

Roman Chair situps with plate behind my head 3x10 5kg

Workout partner was here today which made me feel a lot more comfortable on the bench.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Aim for 200.

Not just saying this - I've done it. Back in August I was doing 5x5 @ 140kg and pulled a 200kg lift.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

another PL journel, everyones at it now!


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

4/12/09

DE Squat Day

12x2 Squat 82.5kg

Deadlift 8x1 95kg

Wide Stance Hack Squat 3x10 140kg

Seated Good Mornings 3x10 40kg. These beat the crap out of my shoulders. Gotta find an alternative.

Barbell Curls 3x10 25kg.

Side Rack Pulls 3x10 50kg.

Glad I got this one over and done with.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

i'll be following as this is somethig that interests me! What are your stats mate?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

I have never maxed out in the 3 at once before. All I can tell you is the stuff that I have done in training.

@75kg bw

150kg box squat

100kg close grip bench press

150kg x5 deadlift


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Alex_Tait said:


> I have never maxed out in the 3 at once before. All I can tell you is the stuff that I have done in training.
> 
> @75kg bw
> 
> ...


cool, some nice lifts there, at that bw as well :thumbup1:


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks. I have a huge passion passion for this sport. I want to do as well as in it as I possibly can.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

6/12/09

DE Bench Day

9x3 Bench Press 50kg

OHP heavy set of 5 45kg

JM Press heavy set of 5 70kg Can't seem to get the technique right with this.

Weighted Pullups 3x4 15kg

Pulldown Abs 3x12 20kg

Hitting the wall on some stuff so I'm gonna make a few exercise changes.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

7/12/09

ME Squat Day

I don't know why but my hamstrings were fried before I even started my squatting today. They hurt badly when I stood up and when I walked around the house.

Heavy set of 5 120kg. My hamstrings did not want me to do anymore. Out of fear of injury I did not work up anymore.

Seated back machine 3x13 65kg

Dumbbell Side Bends 3x10 25kg

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curls 3x10 10kg

In order to make sure that my muscles have ample time to recover for my test on the big three next Wednesday I am going to skip my DE effort workouts. I already know I am capable of achieving the goals that I set for myself because I have done it in training beforehand. Right now my body is telling me to tone things down and that is exactly what I am going to do.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

9/12/09

ME Bench Day

Bench Press 5RM 90kg. My hips kept on cramping up. It was very annoying

Lying Tricep Extensions 3x10 30kg. Did these with the bar that I benched with.

Single Arm Rows 3x10 40kg 1x5 50kg.

Underhand Grip Face Pulls 3x15 15kg.

I am pretty sure I am going to manage to achieve my goals in the bench press and in the deadlift. I am worried about my technique on the squat though. When my technique is good the weight flies up but when it is not I get crushed. We'll just have to see come Wednesday how things will turn out.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Feeling fully healed up. No soreness at all. Eager for Wednesday.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

16/12/09

Test Day

140kg Squat

100kg Bench Press






180kg Deadlift






We only filmed the 150kg squat which was too high to be passed in my opinion. I tried a 105kg bench press twice but failed both times. Next time I will pause the bench press although that bench was quite easy. The plates were put on mats because they were a quite small. I am pleased with my results. I now have some 1 rep maxes that I can work with rather than guessing based on variations and reps. I'm gonna review what I think I need to work on and apply to my next westside template.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

21/12/09

ME Squat

Below parallel box squat 3RM 120kg. The floor was slippery and I almost fell over on my last rep. Decided not to go up anymore.

Stiff to straight legged good mornings 3x10 50kg

Dimmel Deadlifts 3x15 100kg

Hanging Knee Raises 3x4 Gonna take my boots of next time. I feel they are weighing me down a lot.

Barbell Curls 3x10 30kg


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

even though i love powerlifting i prefer BB but i have to admire PL'ers as they still gain a huge muscle base IMPO so i think that the 2 should be mixed but thats just me lol i think that BB'ers should do a bit of PL as this will help with them in the off season.

Just a thought and of course it could be total crap lol but i might try it


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Alex_Tait said:


> 16/12/09
> 
> Test Day
> 
> ...


Nice lifts, especially at your bodyweight, and a nice thought-out routine idea.... I particularly admire the fact that you are working your weaknesses into your WSB template. So many people just copy somebody else's WSB log blindly and wonder why it doesn't work for them.

You do realise though, now that I'm reading this, you need to beat those PBs regularly


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

big said:


> Nice lifts, especially at your bodyweight, and a nice thought-out routine idea.... I particularly admire the fact that you are working your weaknesses into your WSB template. So many people just copy somebody else's WSB log blindly and wonder why it doesn't work for them.
> 
> You do realise though, now that I'm reading this, you need to beat those PBs regularly


In my opinion if you don't incorporate your weakness into your template you can't even call it westside since smashing your weaknesses is what westside is all about. I plan on hitting a new record on the bench press on Wednesday. My elbows were flared the entire portion of that lift in the video and I let all my air out at the bottom. If I tucked and only let my air out at the top I will definately get more.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

22/12/09

Band Good Mornings 5 minutes


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

23/12/09

ME Bench Day

Close grip bench press

worked up to 90kg.Was gonna do 105kg but there was no one to spot me after that. There was also no power rack. I'm really loving this thumbless grip though. Way more involvement with the lats and triceps.

Rolling DB extensions 6x10 6kg. After watching the elitefts dvd again I realised how wrong I was doing these. If you don't have a massive pump in the tricep muscle that is right near your elbow you are not doing these right.

Barbell Rows 5x12 60kg

Hack Squat Machine 3x10 140kg

Underhad Grip Facepulls 3x15 15kg

Hopefully there will be more people available to spot me next time. This snow is really starting to **** me off.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Alex_Tait said:


> 16/12/09
> 
> Test Day
> 
> ...


Your deadlift form is awful mate, you need to keep your back straight, shoulders back and drop your ass lower and bring more legs into it, prob have to lower the weights a bit till you get used to the form but will be worth it in the long run


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> Your deadlift form is awful mate, you need to keep your back straight, shoulders back and drop your ass lower and bring more legs into it, prob have to lower the weights a bit till you get used to the form but will be worth it in the long run


Actually your shoulders need to be relaxed during the deadlift. If they are back you have to pull the weight further (andy bolton's deadlift article off t nation). If I am deadlifting with better form that means I will be able to use more weight. The lower back needs to be arched. I am going to try to improve my deadlift form on my speed days.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Harry Sacks said:


> Your deadlift form is awful mate, you need to keep your back straight, shoulders back and drop your ass lower and bring more legs into it, prob have to lower the weights a bit till you get used to the form but will be worth it in the long run


Actually your shoulders need to be relaxed during the deadlift. If they are back you have to pull the weight further (andy bolton's deadlift article off t nation). If I am deadlifting with better form that means I will be able to use more weight. The lower back needs to be arched just like on the squat. I am going to try to improve my deadlift form on my speed days. More hips and legs and not so much back.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Alex_Tait said:


> Actually your shoulders need to be relaxed during the deadlift. If they are back you have to pull the weight further (andy bolton's deadlift article off t nation). If I am deadlifting with better form that means I will be able to use more weight. The lower back needs to be arched just like on the squat. I am going to try to improve my deadlift form on my speed days. More hips and legs and not so much back.


Shoulders back, chest up, natural arch in lower back, your shoulders are hunched over mate which causes your back to round

the lift should be all legs till the bar reaches your knees then back should take over


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Andy Bolton how to pull 1008 pounds and make it look easy.

Summary: The Conventional Deadlift in 8 steps:

1. Wear flat-soled shoes and a belt (for your heavy sets at least)

2. Shins an inch from the bar and take a mixed grip

3. Arch your lower back, relax your upper back and keep your arms straight

4. Take the flex out of the bar

5. Initiate the pull by driving your heels into the floor

6. As the bar comes past the knees, drive the glutes forwards

7. Try to pull your shoulders behind the bar all the way to lockout

8. Squeeze the bar hard throughout.

My shoulders were in front of the bar which is why I ended up hunching over. I will try to fix this. I was also standing to far back from the bar and not using enough of my other muscles groups. It is incorrect to have your shoulders back though. If the upper back back is relaxed the shoulders are not going to be forced back.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

woo hoo bronze membership

24/12/09

DE Squat Day

the gym is gonna be closed tom so I wanted to get this workout in.

Box Squat 12x2 75kg

1x1 100kg

2x1 110kg

8x1 Deadlifts Form gets slightly better with every set.

Felt good today so I worked up a bit. I need to sit a bit further back though.

Stiff Legged Deadlifts 3x10 15kg Finding it hard to isolate my hamstrings and not work my back.

Pullups 3x8 Handles were a little wider than what I was used to.

Standing Abs 3x12 30kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

27/12/09

DE Bench Day

9x3 Bench Press 60kg. Just trying to lower it in the same place every time. I have really slowed the speed down to work out technique. I'm a bit unsure exactly I am supposed to drive off of my heals.

JM Press 6 reps 50kg 6 reps 40kg 6 reps 50kg. Messed around the weight in order to try and get the proper technique for the exercise. I think the 45 kg range is best right now. Its not like other exercises in that there is a sudden part where the weight feels a lot heavier whereas with other exercises the weight feels relatively the same throughout the lift. I had a lot of soreness in the tricep muscles right near my elbows though which is a sign that I doing the exercise right.

Pullups 3x6

Seated Bradford Presses 2x10 30kg

Swiss Ball Situps with hands behind my head 3x10 When you go all the way back on the swiss ball they really kill your abs.

I am looking forward to tomorrow. Gonna do deadlift with me standing on a block since I can't really set up reverse bands in this gym.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

28/12/09

ME Deadlift

Deadlift standing off a box 1RM 170kg. Tried 180kg but only managed to get it to my knees.

Partial Good Mornings 3x10 50kg Stiff to straight legged good mornings are too much lower back.

Pullthroughs 4x12 15kg

Single Arm DB rows 3x10 40kg

My technique on the deadlift is getting better. Not perfect yet though.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

30/12/09

ME Bench Day

Bench with feet on pad 1RM 95kg Tried 100kg and I got stapled. I love the bench press but its so ****ing annoying how if you lower the bar as little as 0.5cm from where you are supposed to you, you will fail.

Rolling DB Extensions 6x10 7kg

Barbell Rows 5x12 40kg. Doing these to my sternum to hit more upperback since raw is more upperback than lats. I learn something new everyday.

Underhand Grip Facepulls 3x15 20kg

Hack Squat Machine 3x10 150kg

Hanging Knee Raises 3x5

Hopefully next time I will hit 100kg which would tie my old bench record without the use of my legs.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

3/1/10

DE Bench Day

9x3 60kg These are much easier now that I try to drive with my legs first rather than at the same time as my upper body muscles.

Seated Bradford Presses 4x8 30kg

JM Press 1x 6 45kg, 1x6 40kg, 1x6 30kg. Just trying to find the right weight to use. A lot of people go way to heavy on this exercise and end up doing it completely wrong.

Pullups 3x7

Swiss Ball Crunches with plate behind the head 5x8 2.5kg. Much harder on ball since you can stretch the abs a lot more.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

4/1/2010

ME Good Morning

3RM 85kg. Might use less weight next time. Its hard to tell whether or not I am turning it into a quarter squat.

RDL 5x10 50kg.

Single Arm DB Rows 4x10 40kg. The weights do not go any higher in this gym.... guess I will just have to add in more sets.

Standing Abs 5x10 30kg. That was easy. Will use more weight next time.

I'm quite annoyed at the gym being closed and me not being able to my DE bench day. I hope this never happens in the future.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

gym was closed because of snow AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGH!!!!!!!!!!!! FFS. Why can't people just be more commited? I would walk through a battlefield if I had to.


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Just discovered your journal, finding it truly awesome.

Your a little stronger than me, which is a good motivation for me.

Im also probs 20kg heavier than you, need to get my bodyfat down, but this is about you, and im really impressed!

Do you train with anyone else or just on your own?

Whats your motivation?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Your lifts are almost identical to mine, except my squat sucks atm and had a few injuries with them (head pains).

You should be close to pulling 180kg on the deadlift now mate, mine's currently 175kg but I reckon I could do 180kg now, currently on the Wendler 5/3/1 routine so will try on my deload week.

Best of luck


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

In case you don't know. I have already pulled 180kg. The deadlift that I did on my ME workout was with me standing a step up block. I wanted to pull 180kg off that block so that I would know for sure that I was stronger than I was when I did my test. There is a video of it back in my log somewhere. Good luck on your 180kg pull dude.

Right now I train by myself. But when I get back to uni there will be someone I train with. I might have another guy too since someone on gbpf.org.uk said that he had a m8 who was looking for training partners in Hull. He said he had a 130kg bench which is great motivation for me to beat.

My initial motivation were the videos on youtube that I saw of Konstanine, Andy Bolton, Chuck Vogelpohl and Ryan Kennelly. I want to go as far as I can in this sport. I love this sport and I want to dedicate the rest of my life to it. I am pretty much willing to make any sacrifice there is in order to ensure that I progress.

I want to get my bodyfat down too dude. I will start the anabolic diet when I get back to uni which should help me achieve that goal. I want to have as much muscle as I can within my weight class without taking my body fat down to a level where my performance starts suffering. Does anyone know what that percentage is btw?


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Whats the Anabolic Diet?

Which training plan are you following also?

With the lifters you mentioned do you ever want to lift / train in a suit? or raw?


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Told you youd **** 170! good going. it wouldnt have been passed but well done for grinding it out pal.

Hips are way to high, probably due to the weights being higher than the floor your standing on. Sort out something to stand on and get your **** down.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

The anabolic diet is a diet made by a former Canadian and world champion powerlifter by the name of Mauro Dipasquale.

I'm using westside.

I enjoy raw training atm. I don't have to worry about learning how to use gear. I probably don't have the strength in my muscles and joints to be able to handle the poundages that gear would allow me to anyway. I don't know about the future though.

Next time I'll just do the test in the gym with bigger plates. Rather than elevating the smaller ones. Yeah my technique sucks. I could probably add on a lot more weight simply by getting perfect technique.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

7/1/2010

ME Bench

Banded Bench 1RM 70kg. The bands just completely threw me off. Oh well. I will do better next time.

Rolling DB Extensions 6x10 10kg

Pullups 3x8

Underhand Grip Facepulls 3x12 25kg

Barbell Side Bends 3x10 5kg. Felt really awkward.

Now that I can bench 100kg I am gonna use bands on my DE days. Just gotta make sure that I use proper technique. Gonna do them 3 weeks bands then 3 weeks straight weight to avoid ****ing up my joints.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Speaking of powerlifting, Im thinking of doing the same sort of thing! I cannot afford to buy clean food for bodybuilding due to being out of work so may aswell utilise the fat and crap ill be taking in!..

Good lifting Alex you seem to be making some decent progress !


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Which Westside Template / Method do you use?

I had a look at the anabolic diet - 12 days no carbs, followed by 5 days no carbs, 2 days high carbs? Sounds like you would lose fat, but im not convinced you would increase or even maintrain strength?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

The diet was made by a guy who was a Canadian and world champion powerlifter. I seriously doubt he would make a diet that PL's would lose strength on.

What I have found out by listening to my body is that carbs are way overrated. I don't feel anymore energy on a low carb diet than I do on a high carb diet. In fact on high carb diets all I ever want to do is sleep. Ryan Kennelly bench pressed 1075 pounds using a diet similar to this. You can get the proof by looking for his radio interview on musculardevelopment.com.

I use the original template devised by Louie Simmons.

Monday ME Squat/deadlift/good morning

Wednesday ME bench

Friday DE Squat/Deadlift

Sunday DE bench

I also do some GPP work on the days in between to increase my ability to recover.

Goose. What kind of budget are you on for food? I don't see how junk is going to be less expensive the cooking decent food. I do love my fair share of junk though and this diet allows it.


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

How long have you been doing the westside method? have you tried any others?

How do you find training 4 times a week?

I saw your bit about food, often people go on about quality, and quality = alot of money. I have been shopping at Iceland recently and you can get 1.1kg of Chicken Breast for £5, 440g of lean mince for £2, 15 eggs for £1.50, 2kg of spuds for £1, tonnes of other things that are really good value.

Where do you get your food?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

wheres this diet...i cant see it?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

http://stronglifts.com/anabolic-diet-101-the-definite-anabolic-diet-guide/

That is an introduction to the diet which covers the basics.

I've done one 12 week cycle of westside. I am in my 3rd week of my next 12 week cycle now. Previously I did Strongifts 5x5.

I love training itself so 4 days a week is more fun for me. As I get more experienced I will incorporate more and more extra workouts in to increase my work capacity.

Tescos seems to be just about doing it for me right now. 6 irish beef steaks for £10. I wish I could shop at Costco.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

8/1/2010

DE squat/deadlift

Box Squat 10x2 85kg

Deadlifts 6x1 110kg. I had my shins touching the bar this time. Some of the reps felt really easy and some were really hard. I think it was to do with the positioning of my shoulders. I also have to remember to pull back as well as up.

Dimmel Deadlifts 3x15 105kg

Pullthroughs 5x10 30kg. Couldn't get the strain on the hamstrings. Will look up Dave Tate's tutorial to see how this is meant to be done.

Hanging Knee Raises 3x7. Thinking of doing these more often.

I don't ever want to do 2 workouts without the day in between again. I am exhausted.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Just spent the hour shovelling snow. That's my cardio for the year done.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Alex_Tait said:


> Just spent the hour shovelling snow. That's my cardio for the year done.


 :thumb:


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

10/1/2010

DE bench day

9x3 bench. Technique slowly coming together. When I bring my head up to look at the bar it gets me into a bad position at the bottom.

Bradford Presses 5x9 reps 30kg. I had to go to failure to reach these. I am improving in every assistance exercise except this one. It might be a sign that my body does not want a high intensity shoulder exercise. I watch Louie's dvd's and he says to avoid high intensity exercises but then i see nick winters doing them and i just get confused.

JM Presses 3x6 35kg Can't seem to get these down.

Pullups 1x9 1x8 1x7

Swiss ball sit ups with plate behind head 5x10 5kg

Considerring scrapping the bradford presses if I continually fail to make progress.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

11/1/2010

ME squat

squat/goodmorning combo 5RM 95kg. Tried 100kg then got bad pain in my lower back on the 2nd rep. Must've forgotten to arch.

RDL 5x10 60kg

Single arm DB rows 6x8 40kg

Standing Abs 5x10 40kg. Considering doing these more upright to hit my abs a bit more.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

12/1/2010

Band Chest Press 100 total reps.

Gonna try a contrast shower and see how that goes.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

13/1/2010

ME Bench

Incline Close Grip Bench Press 3RM 70kg. There were no spotters around so I did not add anymore weight.

Rolling DB Extensions 6x8 12kg.

Barbell Rows to sternum 6x10 55kg.

Underhand Grip Facepulls 3x10 30kg.

DB side bends 5x10 26kg.

I am remembering to initiate the press with my legs now. I need to remember to tuck my elbows and keep my head on the bench.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

15/1/2010

DE Squat/Deadlift

Squat 12x2 70kg. 1x100kg. 1x120kg Nothing I could use to make a parallel box so just did them freestyle. The belt I am using now gives me more power out of the hole as well as more stability. Sometimes I felt I was squatting onto a bouncy castle.

Deadlift 8x1 90kg. 1x120kg. 1x140kg They felt really easy until I worked up. Must've forgotten something technique wise.

Dimmel Deadlifts 3x15 110kg.

Swiss Ball Leg Raises 3x8. No ab slings and I didn't want to feel that pressure in my shoulder blades from doing hanging leg raises.

Since my waistline is small I was thinking of wearing the belt a little tighter than usual. I can't seem to push out my waist very far. I think I would be able to get more abdominal pressure if I had the belt a little tighter. I will also have to swap my below parallel box squat ME exercise for something else.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

17/1/2010

DE Bench Day

Band Bench 45-50kg 6x3. Felt awkward at first but gradually got used to it. Managed to get all my reps in roughly 3 seconds.

Seated Military Press 3x6 40kg. Taking the volume down on shoulder pressing work and seeing how my body responds to this.

JM Press 3x6 40kg. Finally got this exercise sussed. Felt it in the tricep muscles right near my elbows. Will start increasing the weight on this.

Roman Chair Situps 5x10 Much harder than I had anticipated. Put a plate behind my head and got pinned to the floor.

I am leaving out upper back work since my back was still really sore from carrying all of my luggage around.


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks good Alex, hows the anabolic diet going?

Your gym cant be to bad, if you could do band presses?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

22/1/2010

DE Squat/Deadlift

Squat 12x2 75kg

Deadlift 8x1 100kg

RDL 5x10 70kg

Chest Supported Rows 5x10 50kg

Swiss Ball Leg Raises 3x10

The 12 day phase is going ok. I feel pretty normal. I guess this means that my body has no problem using fats as an energy source. I can't wait until next Saturday when I can eat some chocolate bunnies though. The bands were mine.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice journal mate sound very focussed:thumbup1:

Routine looks good, i enjoyed westside style training. A few things id take into consideration would be:

-Dont do squat/gms. You need to focus on squatting technique and at your level i think these could give you some bad habits. Gm's with good form shouldnt be a problem though.

-Cycle de squat days with using a box and free squatting, i think as a beginner you need to free squat as well as box squat, i would do 3 week cycles of each.

-On de bench dont worry about 3 reps in 3 secs, obviously the idea is speed but dont worry about being fast on the descent just be fast pressing. Go down fast (esp with bands) and unless you are quite experienced chances are your bar path will be slightly off quite often.

Keep training hard mate


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

24/1/2010

Bench Press 9x3 60kg. Decided to use bands ever other week.

Overhead Press 3x5 42.5kg. Lower body was squirming around. Don't know wtf happened.

JM Press 3x6 42.5k. My triceps are incredibly sore.

Weighted Roman Chair Situps 5x8 10kg.

I need to be patient and make sure that my feet are set in the right place before I unrack the weight.

Thanks for your comments. Just to clarify by small waistlline I mean it doesn't give that much pressure when I can easily fit my fingers between the belt and my belly. I don't want everyone thinking I have a tiny waistline because that is not the case lol. I am very driven. Too much for my own good atm since the gym is going well but my degree is turning to ****. I don't have access to any boxes that I can use atm so I am just going to go freestyle for now. I just found the squat/good mornings on Dave Tate's 9 week beginners programme. I am thinking of replacing them with regular squats for a 3RM to improve my technique under maximal weights. I am also thinking of replacing my bench press with feet on the pad with a regular bench for a 3RM for the same reason.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

I really do want to do well in my degree. It's just powerlifting is my passion and there is nothing else I would rather earn a living out of. I do need something to fall back on though which is why I want to sort my degree out. Even the highest ranked powerlifters are not doing it as a job. Which is very sad since weightlifter, bodybuilders and strongman can.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

26/1/2010

ME Deadlift

Deadlift with me standing on a block 1RM 180kg. Felt pretty damn good. It was a real fight but I managed to get it in the end. With Street Fighter 4 Guile's theme in my head nothing can stop me lol. If only I remember to use my hips when the bar gets to my knees sigh. The block was larger than the one that I used in the gym back at home which makes me feel even better. Now that I have deadlifted off a block the same weight that I did when I tested my max I know I am stronger.

Dimmel Deadlifts 3x15 115kg.

Pullups 3x5

DB side bends 5x8 30kg

I don't know how my body is going to respond to doing two ME days in a row. I didn't work out yesterday because I wanted to study for my exam. It's time to sort out my degree and apply the characteristics I have learned in the gym to my chemistry.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

28/1/2010

ME Bench

Floor Press 3RM 80kg. I think my body was just too burnt out from the day before. My upperback was the sorest it ever was.

Rolling DB extensions 6x10 12kg

Straight Arm Rear Delt Raises 3x10 6kg. Way too easy. Will do it with 10kg next time.

DB side laterals 3x10 6kg.

Standing Abs 6x8 15kg.

Skipped the back work to make sure it had time to recover for my next workout.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

2/2/2010

ME Good Morning

Wide Stance shallow good morning

I tried to do the standard goodmornings that I did last time but my back muscles kept on cramping up at the bottom.

3RM 120kg

RDL 5x10 80kg

Seated Chest Supported Row 5x10 55kg

Standing Abs 5x10 17.5kg

Missed two workouts due to disorganisation. That will never happen again.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

3/2/2010

ME Bench

Bench Press 4RM 87.5kg. Forgot to add the 1.25 kg plates to either side. Was urged on by my spotter to do one more rep. Managed to keep my head down. Need to flex my lats at the bottom. It seems when i remember one thing i forget another. I am pleased I can do these with a pause at the bottom.

Panora Presses 6x8 22.5kg

DB rows 3x8 45kg.

Seated Rear Straight arm laterals 3x8 8kg

DB side laterals 3x8 8kg

Side Rack Deadlifts 6x8 bar


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

5/2/2010

DE Squat/Deadlift

Squats 10x2 85kg

Deadlift 6x1 110kg Thinking of doing these on a block on my next 3 week cycle to change things up.

Dimmel Deadlifts 3x15 120kg

Pullups 1x6 1x5 1x5. Much more difficult going until your shoulder blades are squeezed together to get the full range of motion.

Weighted Roman Chair Situps 6x8 15kg.

I looked back at the time that I spent on the initial phase of the anabolic diet and found out that I had only had no starchy carbs for 10 days rather than 12. I am going to start the initial phase again on Monday. I weigh in at 78kg right now. I am not sure how I should manage my weight until contest. I want to gain a few more kgs. But I want to make sure that I get into my weight class with a very low BF. I want my weight to comprise of mostly muscle since fat does not move weight, muscle does. I have no idea why so many PL's don't give a **** about BF when they would be lifting more if more of their current weight was muscle rather than fat. I have also found out from the author that it is bad to eat carbs after a workout. My entire world has just been rocked.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

If you are reading my log and don't give a **** what diet I am on just skip to the 4th paragraph. I can understand if your are a SHW. You can come in at w/e weight that you want. I am referring to the guys with weight restriction, specifically the lighter weight classes. I can see how a larger belly would help you in the squat but not in the other lifts. For the bench press the top guys (Mendelson and Kennelly) are relatively lean. For the deadlift we have Konstantinovs to prove that a big gut is pretty meaningless.

Let me try to give an example. Two guys are in one weight class. All of their powerlifting qualities are the same except for one guy has more muscle than the other. Who do you think would come out on top?

The thing about Mauro Dispasquale is he is not just some pencil neck in a lab coat. He is someone who is a former Canadian and World Champion powerlifter. In my eyes this makes what he is saying a lot more valid than the other stuff I have read. You still eat a lot of carbs on the AD. Just on the weekends. Once your muscles are stuffed with glycogen (which is what is done on the weekends) there is no more need to eat anymore carbs. You won't feel anymore energetic.

Moving on to training. I have moved my deadline to May 1st which is when I will compete in my first ever contest. All of my ME lifts will be 3RM so I can work on technique. I will be swapping the banded bench for the regular bench and the squat/goodmornings into regular squats. I think I am still at the stage where doing the main lifts will increase my strength. I want to get better technique with a near maximal weight on my back. Anyone can have good technique with just the bar.

I am not hating on larger lifters. Just to make things clear. I am simply making theories based on my observations.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Ryan Kennelly benched 1075 on a low carb diet. You can hear it from his own mouth in his interview on musculardevelopement. If that is not evidence that low carb works. I don't know what is. If early man only lived till the age of 18 then how would I even be hear typing this right now? He was built for short bursts of energy for stuff like sprinting and throwing a spear. There are various studies out there that man can live a perfectly healthy diet that consists of high quality meat. Check out the studies on the inuit tribe. After that take a look at our very own western diet and our cases of diabetes, heart disease etc.

If someone were to tell me that everything I had ever known with regards to diet was wrong and looked like he had never lifted a weight in his life I would feel the need to punch him in the face. The author does make several controversial claims. However, as I have stated previously he is a doctor and former world champion and Canadian chamion powerlifter. I remember when I was coming out of secondary school and I would read flex magazine. I was told that if I wanted to gain any muscle I would have to be eating 2-3 grams of carbs per pound daily whether I trained on that day or not. I did not feel energetic. I felt like crap. Even though I got bigger I didn't feel any stronger. Most of the time I just wanted to sleep and moving itself became a chore.

I do think carbs are important in terms of maximising your performance because of the hormonal benefits you can get from loading on them. However I don't think that you need to consume very high amounts of them all the time in order to reap the benefits. In fact I would go as far to say that it is bad for you. On this diet I can still eat the high carb foods (junk) that I like. Just at the right times. It is neither high carb nor low carb. It is carb timing that seems to matter atm.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

7/2/2010

DE Bench

Bench Press 9x3 60kg

JM Press

Pullups 3x5

8/2/2010

ME squat

Squat 3RM 135kg. It's hard to tell whether or not I hit parallel.

RDL 5x10 85kg

Standing abs 6x10 20kg

Forgot to do my DB rows. Oh well I will do them in my bench workout instead of the bull**** chest supported rows.

Nice to have someone that is mature and doesn't go into a hissy fit over debates about diet.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Alex_Tait said:


> I have no idea why so many PL's don't give a **** about BF when they would be lifting more if more of their current weight was muscle rather than fat. I have also found out from the author that it is bad to eat carbs after a workout. My entire world has just been rocked.


Hey dude, looks like training is going ok for you. This caught my eye though - everyone will argue everything, and anyone can sound convincing. That doesn't mean all are right or any are wrong.

Don't be too quick to jump ship - this can be a costly mistake. Do what has worked for you and by all means try new things and see what happens, but always focus on your own goal and how you react to things. There are very, very few powerlifters in the world who eat no carbs post workout. Sometimes people can be out of this world DESPITE doing thing wrong.

Bodyweight moves weights, not just muscle. Carbs increase recovery. There are reasons all the other powerlifters in the world eat carbs 

Just trying to balance the equation in your mind


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

10/2/2010

ME bench

Incline Close Grip Bench Press 3RM 75kg. Really hard but I'm glad I got the 5kg PR in this.

Panora Pressdown 6x10 22.5kg

DB rows 4x6 45kg

Bent Arm Rear Delt Raises 3x10 15kg

Side Delt Raises 3x10 10kg

Weighted Roman Chair Situps 6x8 20kg. Gonna start these with a plate behind my head.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

12/2/2010

DE Squat

Squat 12x2 70kg.

Deadlift Standing on a block 8x1 90kg

Dimmel Deadlifts 3x15 130kg

Pullups 3x4 I just give up. Gonna do some T-bar rows instead.

I will be making a slow and steady cut to 75kg from 80kg for my contest in May. Should be more than enough time to do it.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

14/2/2010

DE Bench

Bench Press 6x3 60kg

JM Press 3x8 30kg. I will get this exercise down eventually. Remeberring that the bar is not supposed to be able to touch my throat and my elbows should stay up and at a 45 degree angle.

Chest Supported Rows 5x10 60kg

Leaning One Arm Side Raises 2x10 6kg

15/2/2010

ME Good Morning

Seated Good Morning 3RM 120kg

RDL 5x10 100kg

Pulldown Abs 6x10 22.5kg


----------



## iwannagetbig (May 24, 2008)

alex....listen to them.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

I've already done what they did.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

17/2/2010

ME Bench Press

Close Grip Bench Press 3RM 80kg

Technique was really bad and the bench I was using was too narrow. For some reason when I am pressing my torso twists to one side. It really ****s up my groove. Not having a spotter didn't help either.

DB Rows 5x6 45kg

Panora Press 6x10 27.5kg

Seated Rear Delt Raises 3x10 12kg

Medial Delt Raises 2x10 10kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

19/2/2010

DE Squat/Deadlift

Squat 12x2 75kg

Worked up to 125kg

Deadlift standing on a block 8x1 100kg

Dimmel Deadlifts 3x15 135kg

Side Rack Deadlifts 6x10 30kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

23/2/2010

ME Deadlift

Worked up to 180kg. Managed to do this without too much trouble.

Tried 190kg but only got it to the knees. I no motivation to train today. Just dragged myself to the gym. I don't know why I decided to max out. Need to learn to resist that temptation. My technique was bad. I just felt the bar slipping away from me. I will always remind myself to just go for triples the morning of every ME day from now on. I am also going to do my main lifts one day and the assistance work the days after.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

25/2/2010

ME Bench

Floor Press 85kg 4RM. I thought I had one left in the tank after the 3rd rep so I just went for it. Form was disgusting but it went up. This was done with no spotters.

Single Arm DB Row 3x5 50kg. It's a shame these are the largest DBs in this gym.

Key Presses 6x10 15kg

Seated Rear Delt Raises 3x10 15kg

Standing DB side laterals 3x10 6kg

Standing Abs 6x10 15kg

I went on the scale today and I weighed 79.5kg. I must've made some big mis calculations. I still think I have enough time for it to come off though. I need to learn to tense every muscle when I am benching not just my upper body.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

28/2/2010

DE Bench

Bench Press 9x3 60kg

JM Press 3x6 35kg

Chest Supported Rows 5x10 75kg

H rolls 3x10 5kg

Leaning DB side laterals 2x12 4kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

1/3/2010

ME Squat

Worked up to 130kg for 3 reps. Pretty easy. Decided to hold back there to build fire up for next time. Feels good to be squatting very close to my previous max for a triple. I try to clear my head by visualising how chilled out Ivan Chakarov is before he does his squats.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

2/3/2010

RDL 1x10 105kg 1x5 1x5

Stopped making progress in this. Type to switch it up.

4/3/2010

ME Bench

Bench Press 3RM 90kg. I didn't really trust anyone in the gym to spot me so I went into the power rack. The benches there suck though. They are too narrow, don't allow you to bring your feet back and move around when you use your legs. I pretty much did this without any leg drive at all.

DB Rows 3x6 50kg.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

5/3/2010

DE Squat

Squat 10x2 85kg

Deadlift 6x1 110kg

DE Bench

Bench Press 6x3 60kg

JM Press 3x6 37.5kg

Chinups 3x5

H-Rolls 3x12 5kg

Leaning DB Side Laterals 3x12 5kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

9/3/2010

ME Good Morning

Wide Shallow GM 3RM 130kg.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

11/3/2010

ME day

Standing Military Press 1RM 60kg

I was gonna do my incline CGBP but there was a huge line for the benches. I obviously have a big weakness in my shoulders.

Key Presses 6x8 20kg

DB rows 2x7 50kg

1x6 50kg

DB Side Laterals

Rear Delt Raises

I have not been feeling well for the rest of the week. I have not been able to exercise and my weight has gone back up. I will start again tomorrow.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

15/3/2010

ME Day

Seated Shallow GM

Worked up to 135kg. Could have gone higher. Pleased with the PR. Done with no belt cos I forgot it


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

18/3/2010

ME Bench

Incline Bench Off Pins 1RM 85kg

bar

40kg 3

60kg 3

75kg 1

85kg 1

90kg 0

Key Presses 6x8 20kg

Chinups 2x6 1x5

Seated DB Side Laterals

H-rolls


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

20/03/2010

DE Squat

Squat 12x2 70kg.

Deadlift 8x1 90kg.

Reduced the rest time to 30 seconds. My hamstrings got very sore during the squat. My speed in the deadlift has gone up considerrably. After reading starting strength I realised that my shins should have been an inch or two behind the bar when I was standing. The reps felt a lot easier.

Contrast shower

Weighed in at 77.5kg this morning. 3.5kgs were lost within just a few days. I'm guessing this is all just water. As long as it is not muscle I am not complaining.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

22/03/2010

DE bench

Bench Press 6x3 60kg

JM Press 3x6 40kg

Chinups 3x6

Seated Rear Delt Raises

Weighed in at 76.something. Looking forward to my splurge.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

24/03/2010

ME day

Deadlifts 165kg 8-10 reps. Didn't plan to do this many. Lost count on the reps. Could have gone even higher if the gym instructor or w/e she is didn't come over to me and complain. I don't really care about my partner anymore lol. It is seriously time to change gyms. Unfortunately Hull is the worst place in England to accomodate a PLer. The set became a rest-pause set as I found that I had to take a few seconds every set to reposition myself.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

26/03/2010

ME Bench

CGBP 4RM 85kg

I planned to get 5 but the final rep went badly. Only got it half way up. The bar just suddenly jolted away from me on the way down. Also was forced to go into the power rack with a less than adequate bench. Anyway it is a 5kg and 1 rep PR over my previous record.

Panora Presses 3x9 20kg Decided to stop after I got a nagging pain in my left pec.

Chinups 3x7

H rolls

Seated DB Side Laterals.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

28/3/2010

Afternoon

DE squat

10x2 75kg

Deadlift 6x1 100kg

Low Back Machine 3x8 Full Stack

Evening Workout

Band Leg Curls

Standing Pulldown Abs

Because of money issues I will not be able to go to the contest on May 1st. My parents were gonna give me some extra cash by things just didn't turn out as we had planned. I only have enough money for my food, rent and gym membership atm. I will still go for the new PRs on May 1st. I will have the lifts put on youtube.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

30/03/2010

DE Bench

Bench Press 9x3 60kg.

JM Press 3x5 42.5kg

Chinups 1x8 1x7 1x7

Rear delt work

Don't know what this exercise is called. You lie down on a bench sideways with one a DB in one hand near the floor. You then raise the DB 180 degrees and lower it back down keeping your arm slightly bent.

3x8 5kg.

Leaning DB side laterals 2x12 On the second set I just felt it on my joints rather than the muscle so I just stopped.

Found some new inspiration in Oleksander Kutcher. Just found him whilst browsing. I haven't heard anything about him recently though. He must've just disappeared off the face of the Earth like a lot of lifters do. Enjoying my pizza and chocolate.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

1/04/2010

ME Squat

Beltless Squat 1RM 140kg. Planned to get 2-3 but just kept getting stapled at the bottom.

Zercher Squats 3x8 50kg

Pullups 3x4

I need to get my alignment sorted out and remember to push against the bar with my back first before I engage my other muscles. I didn't feel anything in my hamstrings at all but my hips were really sore. This technique struggle is really irritating me. I think I am also going a bit too far down.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Alex_Tait said:


> 1
> 
> I need to get my alignment sorted out and remember to push against the bar with my back first before I engage my other muscles. I didn't feel anything in my hamstrings at all but my hips were really sore. This technique struggle is really irritating me. I think I am also going a bit too far down.


Get a vid up pal and ill have a look see what i can do to help.

Re hammies. you may not feel it in your hams, but either way, you have to push back, not up.

Looks like your training is going well anyway :thumb:


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

03/04/2010

ME Bench

Floor Press 1RM 102.5kg Felt a lot lighter than I thought it would. May of been because of my spotters. I asked them if they helped and they said that they did not. I was incredibly tight though. I should've gone even higher by myself to make sure it was all me and not the spotters. Too me even putting your fingers on the bar is helping. You can lift 50 pounds by pulling on a bar with 2 fingers.

Tate Presses 6x10 20kg

Chinups 3x8

H-rolls 3x10 8kg

Will try to get some vids in when my training partner is back from the holiday.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

gd ME Bench day mate 

looking forward to the vids

Started Powerlifting journal myself in the competitve journal section


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Thankyou. Will check you out.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

8/04/2010

Had to miss a day due to the gym being closed.

DE Bench

Bench Press 9x3 65kg. After being told that the bench is a flat wave principle where the weight is kept the same for 3 weeks and then increased as long as the user is able to maintain good speed I decided to take the weight up. My speed ended up the same so I think I made the right choice.

Ez Bar extension 6x10

Chinups 1x9 2x8

Standing DB Side Laterals

That rear delt exercise that I described last time.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Alex_Tait said:


> 8/04/2010
> 
> Had to miss a day due to the gym being closed.
> 
> ...


Good DE day alex, good call on wave priniciple, sounds intresting.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

10/04/2010

ME Squat

Squat 1RM144.4kg. Got this on my 2nd attempt. Part of me was saying it was high. The rest said it was fine. My technique is getting better. Learning to push back against the bar first out of the hole. I can't help thinking that I am holding something back. Perhaps I am just scared. I am going to continue maxing out in the squat instead of doing my variations. I think this is the best way to improve my technique with maximal loads on my back. I don't think I will burn out since my motor skills in this exercise are just awful. The gym closed earlier than I thought it would. I will do some assistance work with bands tomorrow. As I get used to maximal loads I will learn not to hold back. I have no idea wear my belt has gone. I am looking where to buy a new one. Any ideas? The belts on elite fts look promising.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Alex_Tait said:


> 10/04/2010
> 
> ME Squat
> 
> Squat 1RM144.4kg. Got this on my 2nd attempt. Part of me was saying it was high. The rest said it was fine. My technique is getting better. Learning to push back against the bar first out of the hole. I can't help thinking that I am holding something back. Perhaps I am just scared. I am going to continue maxing out in the squat instead of doing my variations. I think this is the best way to improve my technique with maximal loads on my back. I don't think I will burn out since my motor skills in this exercise are just awful. The gym closed earlier than I thought it would. I will do some assistance work with bands tomorrow. As I get used to maximal loads I will learn not to hold back. I have no idea wear my belt has gone. I am looking where to buy a new one. Any ideas? The belts on elite fts look promising.


Hey man

Good going on the squat 1rm, I say the better the technique more confident you will be achiving higher lifts, started to analyse my technique, noticed my knees were drawing in when I went up, worked on fixing it and its done a world of good and never draw my knees in anymore.

Box squats I like alot, very usefull for fixing technical stuff, well for me it was anyway.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

There aren't any boxes in my gym and the benches are a little high. Perhaps on my next cycle I could elevate my feet on something.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Alex_Tait said:


> There aren't any boxes in my gym and the benches are a little high. Perhaps on my next cycle I could elevate my feet on something.


Yeah if you find a step board and use that to level yourself to a bench that be a good idea.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

DE Squat

13/04/2010

Squat 12x2 70kg

These felt easier with the gut that I got from carbing up too much.

Deadlift 8x1 90kg Half of these were sumo just to mix things up.

Standing with a barbell on my back

160kg x10 seconds

160kg x10 seconds

160kg x30 seconds was feeling masochistic.

Will do some band leg curls later.

This was the final carb load. Will be low carbs until my test.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

14/04/2010

ME Bench

Regular Bench 5RM 100kg. Was paranoid about the spotter. I ask him like 3 times if he helped and he said no. I am pleased about this PR but still angry that my technique is not there. I did not use leg drive. I am still getting a little scared before my lifts too.

Tate Presses 3x10 15kg 3x10 10kg

Chinups 1x9 1x7 1x5

Seated DB Side Laterals 3x12 8kg

That rear delt exercise 3x10 6kg.

The assistance work didn't go so well.

This morning I felt very aggressive and then sleepy later on. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

16/04/2010

ME Squat

Squat. Worked up to the same as last week and got it. Then tried 147.5kg and took it out wrong resulting in the plates falling everywhere.

Negative GHR 3x3

Low Back Machine 3x12

Standing Ab Pulldowns 3x10


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

17/04/2010

DE Bench

Bench Press 60kg 6x10 didn't do the wide grips because my shoulders were feeling quite beat up.

EZ bar skull crushers 6x10

Lat Pulldown 3x8

H-rolls 3x10


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

I can do more than one pullup. I just can't bang out 3 set of 10.

20/04/2010

Squat Stuff

Knees were feeling batterred so I just did some stuff with bands.

Band Leg Curls

Band GMs

These were done with enough tension to make it an actual workout rather using the smaller tension that I do in my extra workouts.

21/04/2010

ME Bench

Seated Military Pin Press 1RM 90kg

bar

40kg

50kg

60kg

75kg

80kg

90kg

I was gonna do my incline bench off of pins but there was a big waiting list for the bench and I couldn't be assed to wait. I got this exercise after watching one of the old westside bench videos. These were done with the bar about an inch above my head.

Tate Presses 6x10 15kg

Narrow Dead Hang Pullups 3x5

Rear and Side Delts


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice work mate  Like the addition of the pin press, love to give em a go, if only there was a proper cage in my gym!


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Merat said:


> Nice work mate  Like the addition of the pin press, love to give em a go, if only there was a proper cage in my gym!


Be very careful with these dude. Make sure there is someone behind you. I don't know if you know this but there is a big risk with heavy shoulder pressing. When the weight starts getting pressed up you might not be able to control it and the weight will start moving backwards behind your head. It is impossible to recover from that position. As the weight continues going backwards your shoulders will get torn to pieces and there will be nothing you can do about it. I did my pressing in the back of the rack to prevent this. I don't know if it made it easier for me to stabilize the weight though. How is your technique on the bench press? I am better than before but I still have a long way to go before becoming a master technician  .


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Alex_Tait said:


> Be very careful with these dude. Make sure there is someone behind you. I don't know if you know this but there is a big risk with heavy shoulder pressing. When the weight starts getting pressed up you might not be able to control it and the weight will start moving backwards behind your head. It is impossible to recover from that position. As the weight continues going backwards your shoulders will get torn to pieces and there will be nothing you can do about it. I did my pressing in the back of the rack to prevent this. I don't know if it made it easier for me to stabilize the weight though. How is your technique on the bench press? I am better than before but I still have a long way to go before becoming a master technician  .


ouch...sounds like a lethal exercise, I might move to a gym which is a lil bit of a treck but worth it as it has everything a powerlifter needs tbh! So might be able to do more stuff like pin presses there, with safe supervision haha:laugh:

My bench press technique is not bad tbh, I find my bench is gradually getting better, more heavy benching I do, the better tbh and grudually it will get there. Its my weakest lift so alot of work to do on it!


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Did DE days on Monday and Wednesday. That is all I will do until I test myself out on Wednesday.

After I test my maxes I will be following a programme given to me by Westside's Jay Fry. I will also be using Louie's method to find out whether I am more suited to conventional or sumo deadlifts.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Grays gym/muscleworld is ok as gyms go in hull. Telfer St off Holderness Rd. £5 per week


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Dig said:


> Grays gym/muscleworld is ok as gyms go in hull. Telfer St off Holderness Rd. £5 per week


Thanks for your help. Does this gym have a power rack? The uni gym manager said that they would be making improvements over the summer.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes has power rack.

Some decent machines, and a fair amount free weights and dbells. Old school spit and sawdust type gym.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Alex_Tait said:


> Did DE days on Monday and Wednesday. That is all I will do until I test myself out on Wednesday.
> 
> After I test my maxes I will be following a programme given to me by Westside's Jay Fry.* I will also be using Louie's method to find out whether I am more suited to conventional or sumo deadlifts*.


Very intresting there mate! Ive always deadlifted sumo for heavy weight, felt more comfortable for me, but have wondered if doing convetional would make any diffrence.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Merat said:


> Very intresting there mate! Ive always deadlifted sumo for heavy weight, felt more comfortable for me, but have wondered if doing convetional would make any diffrence.


I started doing them on my DE days. Ranging from a semi sumo to wide out where I am touching the plates. They feel easier than conventional. However everyone in the mother can pull fast sumo style with just 50% on the bar. I will not make my decision till have maximal loads on there. I do think sumo looks pretty cool though. When I saw Oleksander Kutcher pull sumo I thought he looked pretty pimp  .


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Alex_Tait said:


> I started doing them on my DE days. Ranging from a semi sumo to wide out where I am touching the plates. They feel easier than conventional. However everyone in the mother can pull fast sumo style with just 50% on the bar. I will not make my decision till have maximal loads on there. I do think sumo looks pretty cool though. When I saw Oleksander Kutcher pull sumo I thought he looked pretty pimp  .


Just watched him deadlift 315kg on youtube, he does lookc pretty pimp doin them:laugh:


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Couldn't resist the urge to max out after watching Oleksander Kutcher, Vlad Alhazov, Chuck Vogelpohl and Sam Byrd squat. I squatted 150kg but wasn't satisfied with depth. So I didn't again deep. My form was as ugly as **** but I got it up without too much trouble none the less. It seemed that everything would go wrong when I got it out of the rack since I was shaking and everything but I was just too crazy to stop there. Will do the bench and deadlift tom with my partner.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Twas a bad day today. I couldn't even bench 100kg let alone 110kg. I warmed up till 90kg( i say warm up but even 90kg felt heavy today). Then went to 110kg and I bearly even got the weight off my chest. How on earth I went from benching 100x5 to not benching 100 is beyond me. My right shoulder felt bad afterwards so it was most likely technique. Bad luck must've been part of it too.

On the deadlift I got 190kg.

I'm going to move up a weight class because I don't really think I am filling out my frame enough (I'm 170cm). I'm not really gonna follow any particular diet because I just want to keep things simple. I will eat as clean as I can most of the time.

Not sure whether to continue maxing out in the squat on my ME days or to go for triples. I'm not going to to the variations since getting better at maintaing tension under maximal loads in the squat is the main goal for me right now. I want to take advantage of how anabolic the exercise is. I also want to continue getting better at keeping tension under maximal loads. Perhaps going for a max and then doing some back off sets would be the answer. The DE squat days will be replaced with Louie's programme to test whether sumo or conventional is better for me. If I could I would max out in the bench regularly like in the squat. However my joints just would not be able to take it. I'm gonna follow the programme Jay Fry has sent me.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

10/05/2010

Squat 135kg 6 reps.

Bodyweight Leg Curls 3x5

Low back machine 3x10 Stack +10kg

Pullups 3x5

Standing Abs 3x10 20kg

My knees starting hurting bad walking to the gym. But they were fine after warm ups. I should've just maxed out.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

So much going on in my life right now with exam pressure and dealing with card fraud. It's a miracle I could get to the gym.

12/05/2010

ME Bench

Floor Press

100kgx1

110kgx1 Said it was high and my partner agreed.

105kgx1 Got to half way and was really struggling. My partner just put his fingers on the bar for a second then I blasted it up. Strange.

Fry Press 3x8

JM Press 4x8

Tate Presses 3x12

Pushdowns 3x12

Yates Rows 4x8

Row Machine Shrugs 4x8

Side Delts

Seemed that I was always out of position when the bar was handed off to me since my shoulders were always forward. Think the J hooks of the rack are just too high.

14/05/2010

Sumo Deadlifts 15x1 95kg. Experimenting with different stance widths. Haven't found the best one yet. Struggling to get the technique in.

Bodyweight Leg curls 3x5

Pullups

Smith Machine Shrugs 3x10

Standing side to side abs.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

23/05/2010

DE Bench

Banded Bench 9x3

JM press 3x8-12

Tate Press 3x12

Pullups

Upperback

Shoulder injury prevention


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice to see another westside log!! Nice benching mate!


----------



## Omen (Mar 26, 2009)

No one replied to you for a while... Looks like you need a mental boost mate.

Youbeen going to many meets/comps to keep yourself motivated?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

24/05/2010

Squat 140kg 6 reps. Didn't expect this.

Bodyweight Leg Curls

One arm seated rows

Upper Back work

Abs

My life outside of the gym is a complete mess. I need to sort that out before I compete.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

26/5/2010

ME Bench

Floor Pin Press 1RM 150kg

fry presses

Rolling DB extensions

Single arm db extensions

lat pulldowns

db shrugs

rear and side delts.

my wrists hurt on the heavier variations.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

30/5/2010

DE Bench

Banded Bench 9x3

Tate Presses 3x12 15kg

Pushdowns 3x12 20kg

Yates Rows 3x8 90-100kg

Injury Prevention Exercises


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Forgot what I did in my bench workout.

Squats

3RM 145kg. I lost the tightness in my back on my 3rd rep and my back started to round. I guess this is why people do singles. Because as you do more and more reps your form gets worse and worse.

Bodyweight leg curls 3x5

Chinups

Abs

I'm not sure what to aim for next week. Whether it be more reps or more weight. I need to get a belt too.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

9/6/2010

ME Bench

regular bench 2rm 95kg. My bench has gone down since the 100x5. From this I can see that my 1rm is going to be slightly over 100kg. I would say that I have been getting weaker but my squat has been going up. Perhaps one of my muscle groups is being overtrained.

rolling db extensions

single arm db extensions

pullups

db shrugs

injury prevention exercises.

I have been looking for gyms to work out in my hometown of Basingstoke. The equipment is not the best here. I am trying my best to get all my meals in me.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

11/6/2010

squats

145kg 2 reps. Very poor positioning lead to my downfall. This whole thing with reps really isn't teaching me to maintain proper form because my first rep is great then my others just get worse. There was no one to spot me today. The squat rack will only stop the bar from falling when I am atg with my back rounded.

Kettlebell swings These were actually quite fun. What other kettlebell exercises can I do for squat/deadlift assistance?

Seated Cable Rows

Standing Abs

I want to make a plan for what I am going to do for my 3 lifts. I am thinking about my ME exercises for the bench. For the squat all I am going to do is squat. I would do the same for the bench but my joints just won't take it. For the squat I am not going to do anymore than 2 reps. For the bench I am thinking of various shoulder pressing variations. The actual bench is gonna have to be one of the exercises just to maintain technique with maximal loads. The time frame will be 12 weeks.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

14/6/2010

Squats 5x5 115kg

Pullups

Abs

working down from 5x5 4x4 etc.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Military Press 60kg

JM Press **** these. Cba to learn them anymore.

Tate Presses. Workout had to be cut short.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Squats 5 reps

65

81

97

114

130

Bench Press 5 reps

40

50

60

70

80

Yates Rows 5 reps

45

55

67.5

77.5

88.5

DB swings

Abs

Using Bill Starrs' 5x5 intermediate template because it is simple and does not require spotters.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

24/6/2010

Squat 5 65

5 81

5 97

5 97

Military Press 5 31

5 37

5 43

5 49

Deadlift 5 93

5 111

5 130

5 148

Numbers were rounded up accordingly from the spreadsheet.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

25/6/2010

Squats

5 62.5kg

5 82.5kg

5 97.5kg

5 132.5kg

Bench Press

5 45kg

5 55kg

5 65kg

5 75kg

3 85kg

Flew up. I took the bar down slower than usual and really made sure that the burden of the weight was where it was supposed to be.

Pullups.

Doing these instead of rows.

Single arm db extensions

Rear Delts

Completely forgot about the sets of 8 reps. Oh well.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Squats

5 62.5kg

5 87.5kg

5 100.2kg

5 117.5kg

5 132.5kg

Bench Press

5 45kg

5 55kg

5 65kg

5 75kg

5 85kg

Barbell Rows

5 45kg

5 55kg

5 65kg

5 75kg

5 85kg

DB swings 2x10 26kg

Pulldown abs 4x10 50kg

This workout was hard. Taking this as a sign that I need to up my calories since this stage should be easy. I felt drained before I touched the bar.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Alex_Tait said:


> Squats
> 
> 5 62.5kg
> 
> ...


Nice work mate! I hear you on the calories thing, ive ended up losing weight due to the weather havin a impact on me so been consuming more calories n liquids now, losing weight was havin a crap impact on my workouts for sure! :cursing:


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Merat said:


> Nice work mate! I hear you on the calories thing, ive ended up losing weight due to the weather havin a impact on me so been consuming more calories n liquids now, losing weight was havin a crap impact on my workouts for sure! :cursing:


At the end of the day we are the only ones responsible for what we eat. I bust my ass in the gym and whenever I don't feel like eating I ask myself if I want everything I just did in the gym to be for nothing. I then start eating.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

30/6/2010

Squats

5x60kg

5x80kg

5x95kg

5x95kg

OHP

5x32.5kg

5x37.5kg

5x42.5kg

5x50kg

Deadlift

5x95kg

5x115kg

5x130kg

5x150kg

I put in the more recent 145x2kg squat in my spreadsheet rather than the 140x6kg to improve the accuracy of where I am at now. The deadlifts were really hard. I had seen that Mark instructed his athletes to have the bar over the middle of their foot when they stand up next to the bar. It made my lift seem harder. Perhaps I just put it in the wrong place. There could be other things wrong with my technique. When I get back to uni I will search for competitions nearby. My microplates have arrived which should help me make linear progress in my bench and OHP.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

8/7/2010

Squats 5x5-3 ramped to 132.5kg

Bench Press 5x5-3 ramped to 90kg

Rows5x5-3 ramped to 95kg

Skull crushers and curls

I pulled something when I was squatting on my previous workout and decided to do the same weight again. I have been working out as usual except without the deadlift and squat in the other workouts to give me time to heal. I have been busy sorting things out which is why I haven't updated in a while.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

14/7/2010

Squats 4x5 ramped to 132.5kg

Military Press 4x5 ramped to 55kg

Deadlifts 4x5 ramped to 130kg de loading on these to work on form.

I forgot to upload my previous workout. I am repeating the bench press again because I was not certain that I did 5 reps with 90kg by myself.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

16/7/2010

Squats 5x3-5 ramped to 137.5kg

Bench Press 5x3-5 ramped to 90kg

Barbell Rows 5x3-5 ramped to 100kg

skull crushers and curls

I've gotta start rememberring to do that back off set. Gonna eat as much as I can over this weekend.  I'm eager to beat my previous squats for reps record.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

30/7/2010

Squats 5x5-3 ramped 141kg

Bench Press 5x5-3 ramped 87.5kg

BB rows 3x5 ramped 85kg

Skull Crushers and Curls


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

28/7/2010

Squats 4x5 ramped 100kg

OHP 4x5-3 ramped 60kg

Deadlift 4x5 ramped 140kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

30/7/2010

Squats 5x5-3 ramped 141kg

Bench Press 5x5-3 ramped 87.5kg

BB rows 3x5 ramped 85kg

Skull Crushers and Curls

3/8/2010

Squats 5x5 ramped 142.5kg

Bench Press 5x5 ramped 87.5kg

Rows 5x5 ramped 80kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

6/8/2010

Squat 4x5 ramped 100kg

OHP 4x4-5 ramped 60kg

Deadlift 4x5 ramped 145kg

Felt like walking death today. Didn't expect the extra rep on the OHP.

11/8/2010

Squat 4x5 ramped 105kg

OHP 4x5 ramped 60kg

Deadlift 4x5 ramped 150kg

It took ages for my supplements to get deliverred and since half my protein intake comes from shakes (there is not enough food around the house) I didn't see the point in working out until I had them. Glad with the PR anyway.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Alex; nice work on the squats and deads


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks bro.

13/8/2010

Squats 5x5-3 ramped 147.5kg

Bench Press 5x5-3 ramped 90kg

Rows 3x5-3 ramped 85kg

Skull Crushers and Curls


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

16/8/2010

Squats 5x5 ramped 147.5kg

Bench Press 5x5 ramped 90kg I don't think I was able to do these all by myself. Gonna repeat these next week.

Rows 5x5 ramped 90kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

20/8/2010

OHP 4x5 ramped 62.5kg

Deadlift 4x5 ramped 155kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

I decided to do SS since I never really milked the gains out of it and I think I can gain faster progress on it than on madcow. I'm starting off nice and light to allow further progress.

23/8/2010

Squat 3x5 115kg

OHP 3x5 40kg

Pullups 3x5

The squats felt much heavier than they were supposed to. I guess it was due to poor sleep. I'm gonna increase all my loads except the deadlift by 2.5kg each workout. The deadlift will be 5kg each workout. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

25/8/2010

Squat 3x5 117.5kg

BP 3x5 75kg

Deadlift 1x5 140kg

27/8/2010

Squat 3x5 120kg

OHP 42.5kg

Pullups 1x6 2x5


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

1/9/2010

Squat 3x5 122.5kg

BP 3x5 77.5kg

Pullups 2x6 1x5


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

3/9/2010

Squat 3x5 125kg

OHP 3x5 45kg

Deadlift 1x5 145kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

5/9/2010

Squat 127.5kg

BP 3x5 80kg

Pullups 3x6


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

7/9/2010

Squat 130kg 3x5

OHP 50kg 2x5

Pullups 3x6 Easier than before.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

10/9/2010

Squat 132.5kg 3x5

BP 82.5kg 3x5

Deadlift 1x5 150kg Did these right off the bat.

My rate of recovery is really improving. Right after squats my legs hurt like hell but a few minutes after the workout they are a lot less sore and the next day it is like I never squatted at all.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Alex_Tait said:


> 10/9/2010
> 
> Squat 132.5kg 3x5
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate. Must of been a tough session squating, benching and deadlifting in the same workout


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

15/9/2010

Squat 135kg 3x5

OHP 2x5 55kg

Pullups

I was really tired before this workout began. Had a long drive to the university and went back and forth from the uni to my accomodation to sort out registration. I'm not sure whether to try 55kg again next week or try to deload. I think that if I came in fresh I would've been able to do the 3rd set.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

19/9/2010

Squats 3x5 140kg

DB Bench Press 3x5 35kg. The bench press was out of action so I thought I would use dbs. These were really easy.

Pullups.

I was gonna wait until Monday so that I could do the regular mon,wed,fri split but I just couldn't stay off of training for that long. These squats weren't as painful as the previous ones. Hopefully I can continue to make progress and squat my original 1rm for 3x5.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

26/9/2010

Bench Press Machine 3x5 100kg

Lat Pulldown 3x5 85kg

It's taken me ages to get my student card sorted out. This week I should be able to get right back into the free weights. The gym has a free membership as long as you are a student and you live at one of the halls. I wish my real bench was like this  .


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

It turns out that they can't do gym inductions until next Wednesday. I am allowed to use the gym once before that time. I am going to try for 3x5 145kg squat tomorrow and then 3x5 150kg squat next Wednesday.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

29/9/2010

Squat 3x5 145kg 3x5-2 The reps took the most effort I have ever put in.

OHP 3x5 55kg

Deadlift

Tried 160kg and the barbell just wouldn't move. I don't know where to start now.

I think a lot this was just to do with being really tired. I am now weighing 83kg. I want to reach 100kg sometime to be the ideal weight for my height.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Squat 3x5 142.5kg

OHP 2x5 57.5kg 1x3 57.5kg

Pullups 3x7

I really don't feel that strong with these stats. Whenever I OHP and take the bar out of the rack I start to feel really dizzy. It's that feeling you get when you stand up too fast. It is really throwing me off and ****ing me off. Any ideas? I will milk out SS for all it is worth.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

11/10/2010

Squat 2x5 145kg. If a fly landed on the bar I wouldn't of got my last rep.

OHP 3x5 50kg. Decided to have a deload. Was this light enough?

Pullups 1x8 2x7

Hopefully I can recover by Wednesday. The dizziness on the OHP seems to have been solved for now at least.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Is that a safe back arch on the deadlift? Could someone check it out and tell me if it's okay?

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=oF0LEzryyEM

Saw it in your related videos.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Using the light day which was put up on the wiki site.

13/10/2010

Squat 2x5 120kg

High Incline BP 3x5 60kg. The regular BP room is always closed off for w/e reason.

Deadlift 1x5 130kg


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex_Tait said:


> Squat 3x5 142.5kg
> 
> OHP 2x5 57.5kg 1x3 57.5kg
> 
> ...


Hows your breathing? That might be the cause

Good lifting mate, well done :thumbup1:


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Hows your breathing? That might be the cause
> 
> Good lifting mate, well done :thumbup1:


I take a massive gulp of air into my gut and then unrack the weight. I usually take a breath at the top of the rep on my last reps. Dudes on other forums said that I must've placed the bar on my carotid artery which was a common flaw. I have my shoulders a bit further forward now to prevent this.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

15/10/2010

Squat 3x5 130kg

OHP 3x5 52.5kg

Didn't have enough time to do the chinups. I thought I could do my workout during lunch break but I was wrong. My metabolism is really starting to roar. I just ate a big mac with the free cheeseburger and it feels like I haven't had anything to eat at all.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

18/10/2010

Squat 3x5 132.5kg

Incline BP 3x5 65kg

Pullups.

Had one of these people in the gym that insisted on staying behind me to spot me on squats despite me telling him several times that there was no need.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

20/10/2010

Squats 3x5 135kg

OHP 3x5 55kg

Deadlifts 140kg 1x5 Doing these right off the bat.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

oops was 105kg squat. So used to doing the 3 times per week numbers.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

22/10/2010

Squats 3x5 135kg

High Incline BP 70kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

25/10/2010

Squat 3x5 137.5kg

OHP 3x5 57.5kg PR

Pullups


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

27/10/2010

Squats 3x5 110kg

High Incline BP 3x5 75kg

Deadlifts 1x5 145kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

29/10/2010

Just when I thought guys in the gym couldn't get anymore retarded since Wednesday when I saw a guy wrap 2m of hand towel around the centre of the bar and do 1/4 squats, some ****tard smashed the floor. Now the free weights room is closed off, ****ing brilliant.

Did a workout in some room filled with machines that had some lighter dumb bells.

Pullups

DB OHP 3x5 25kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

1/11/2010

Free weights room still closed off.

DB OHP 65 pound DBs x3

25kg DBs 1x6 1x7

Pullups.

They said it will be fixed by tomorrow. I will do a heavy squat workout on Wednesday followed by the lighter one on Friday. Then back to normal. I'm upping my whole milk intake to 0.5gallons a day too.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

3/11/2010

Squats 3x5 140kg

Incline BP 3x5 80kg

Pullups

It's hard to tell if I am using the same incline on the bench since there are three different benches. I have memorized the bench used and the notch on the incline. Really sad to hear about Nick Winter's death. I was really inspired by his bench pressing feats.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Some nice squats mate. Have to agree its very sad about Nick he was a bench monster and i'm sure he'd of beaten Scott Mendelson's record.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks. Hopefully Kennelly and Hoornstra can take the record. Having said that I think Mendelson deserves a lot more respect. Everyone seems to troll him on the forums whenever he bombs. No one seems to realise that he has held the raw record for an incredible amount of time and in terms of competition numbers no one has come close to beating it since James Henderson.

5/11/2010

OHP 3x5 60kg PR

Squats 2x5 110kg

Avoided doing deadlifts because I would be doing them on Weds so if I did them today I wouldn't have enough time to recover.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

6/11/2010

Squats 3x5 142.5kg

Incline BP 3x5 85kg

Pullups


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

10/11/2010

Squat 2x5 115kg

OHP 62.5kg 3x5-4 Couldn't make the final rep.

Deadlift 150kgx5


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

12/11/2010

Squat 3x5 145kg PR

Tried benching but it just ended badly. Even the bar felt heavy. I tried setting up a regular bench press in the squat rack. The bench felt narrow and wobbly too. Maybe my shoulders just weren't recovered from the OHPing I did. I'm happy with this PR nonethless. Hopefully my progress will continue until I squat my original 1rm of 150kg for 3x5.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

15/11/2010

Squat 3x5-4 150kg. Bottomed out on the final rep

OHP complete fail.

Perhaps I was overly ambitious. One thing that I need to improve is my concentration. I think I am too calm before I get under the bar and as a result my technique is suffering. My lower back may be rounding at the bottom because I am getting the same pain as when I deadlifted with bad form. The OHP will be deloaded back to 50kg and I will try the squat again on Friday. I suppose I can still say that I have smashed my previous 5rm record from madcow which was 147.5kg and my 1rm max is going to be a lot higher than 150kg now.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

17/11/2010

Squats 2x5 120kg

OHP 50kg 4x5. Did another set because I didn't think the reps on my 3rd set were locked out properly.

PC 1x5 50kg

I wanted a break from deadlifting so I chose the PCs today. I will look up the deadlift variations that are part of this program. The OHP felt pretty light which indicates that I haven't just randomly lost my pressing strength. I am using the straight wrists and bar just under the chin form rather than bending my wrists in order to get the bar starting on my shoulders. I feel I lose so much initial power in the former position despite it being the starting position in the starting strength book.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

19/11/2010

Squat 3x5 150kg

Pullups and Dips

My lower back was hurting quite bad so I didn't bother with presses or inclines.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

22/11/2010

Incline BP 3x5 80kg

Squats 152.5kg Wasn't going to do these to rest my back. But after staying by the rack for like 10 mins I decided that I wasn't going to leave the gym till they were done

Pullups


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

24/11/2010

Squat 3x5 125kg

OHP 3x5-6 55kg Easy

Deadlift 1x4 160kg

My right bicep was for some reason hurting after the OHP. My right hand just kept giving way in the deadlift. Choosing the thicker bar didn't help either. I just chose it because the thinner one has side that not all the plates can fit onto.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

26/11/2010

Squats 3x5-4 155kg Missed the final rep again. It seems that no matter how tight I try to get myself before the lift I still end up feeling frail once the bar is on my back. I just gave up on the way down on the final rep of my last set. I am disappointed in this because I usually fight with everything I have to get that last rep in.

High Incline BP 3x5 82.5kg

Pullups


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Alex_Tait said:


> 24/11/2010
> 
> Squat 3x5 125kg
> 
> ...


Do you do any grip work bud?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Nah I don't dude.

30/11/2010

Squat 3x5 155kg

OHP 1x4 62.5kg 2x5 57.5kg

Pullups


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

2/12/2010

High Incline BP 1x5 1x4 85kg

Squat 2x5 120kg

My right bicep and shoulder were hurting real bad so I just decided to stop there. I want to change programs since doing these high stress shoulder movements along with low bar squatting 3x week is just too taxing. Since I enjoy benching and the OHP the most I'm going to find a program that focuses on them. I'm just trying to make sense of the template that is meant to come out of Bill Starr's Quest for a Stronger OHP article. (Bill Starr pressed 350 pounds weighing 198 pounds strict). If you guys know what it is supposed to look like then please tell me. I am happy with the gains I have made on this advanced novice variation of starting strength. Bearing in mind I still want to squat since that is going to improve my overall body power which will transfer into a bigger press and bench press.

Here is the article

http://startingstrength.com/articles/stronger_press_starr.pdf


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Low bar squatting caused me real problems so i squat with a high bar 90% of the time now as I like you love doing upper body stuff.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

4/11/2010

OHP 3x5 60kg

Chinups.

Decided to alternate the incline DB press and OHP on Tue/Thurs/Sat and do 20 rep squats on Weds/Fri. I will also microload on the OHP if the need arises.

How often do you squat Robbo?


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Once a week if that at the moment. I've got a slightly bad knee so still easing back into full squats. You thinking of squatting several times a week?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

7/11/2010

High Incline DB bench 1x4 2x5 75 pounds. Just needed to get used to dbs again, got my reps in after.

Gonna do 20 rep squats twice a week and see how the shoulders take it.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

8/12/2010

Squat 120kgx20

My lungs and legs were burning during this. It's the biggest test of willpower I've had so far. After I did the set the strength and conditioning coach approached me. He said that my left knee was going inwards, my stance was way too wide, my feet should be pointing straight forward and the bar was too low on my back. He then said 20 reppers was not enough volume when compared to 4 sets of 6-8 reps. He was a pretty big guy but I started to doubt him when I saw he wasn't hitting depth on his squats and he seemed to go up on his tip toes when he stood up with the weights.

I can't imagine what these will feel like by the end of the cycle.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

9/12/2010

OHP 3x5 62.5kg. PR.

Chinups.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

The room with the rack in has been closed off for refurbishment. I've just been doing dips and pullups.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

7/1/2011

OHP 3x5 50kg

Chinups

Preacher Curls


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

10/1/2010

Bench Press 3x5-4 70kg Missed the last rep

DB rows

Bench Press 1x5

Came back and benched the weight easily. Strange.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

12/1/2010

OHP 52.5kg 3x5


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Alex_Tait said:


> 10/1/2010
> 
> Bench Press 3x5-4 70kg Missed the last rep
> 
> ...


Maybe you lost your technique on one rep. Where are you sitting on a max single at the moment?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't know what my max is atm. It is likely going up quickly with every session. I lost a lot of strength over the holiday as I wasn't able to work out and there was hardly any food for me to eat in the house.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

14/1/2010

Bench Press 3x5 75kg

DB rows.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Good work,keep it up!


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

17/1/2010

OHP 3x5 55kg

Chinups

Biceps work

A few more sessions and I'll be back to my original OHP strength.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

19/1/2010

Bench Press 3x5 80kg

DB rows

The rows are hurting the bone tip right near my shoulders.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

21/1/2010

OHP 3x5 57.5kg

Chinups.

What's really cool is that I am very close to what I was originally pressing only 5kg lighter. This will mean I will hit a bodyweight strict press sooner.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

24/1/2010

Bench Press 3x5 85kg

Barbell Rows from the floor 3x5 80kg

Preacher Curls

The barbell rows from the floor don't give me that nagging shoulder pain which is great. My reps of 5 are weird. Rather than them getting harder and harder the first rep is very explosive and the rest are slow grinds. Also today on my last set and hurt my lower back on my last rep. Nothing serious. It seems that whenever I am driving my heels into the floor rather than transferring into the bar the force is just making me arch harder.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

26/1/2011

OHP 3x5 60kg

Chinups 3x5

The last set was the fight of my life but I just about managed it in the end. The last rep must've lasted like 10 seconds lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

grind it out lol

Good work


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

31/1/2011

Awful pressing. Only got like 2 reps for the first two sets and didn't get a single rep for the last

Barbell Rows from floor 3x5 90kg

Preacher Curls 3x5 30kg

I think this was just a bad day. I will try 62.5kg again on Friday and see what happens. I will also take Wednesday off.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

2/2/2010

OHP 62.5kg 1x5 1x2 1x0

Chinups

Just couldn't stay away from the gym. Doing the deload now.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

4/2/2010

BP 1x3 90kg 2x5 80kg. Don't get how 80kg feels light but 90kg feels like a tonne. Back to 85kg next workout.

Deadlift 1x5 140kg. Hopefully these will help stop the hypertropy in my legs from going away too fast.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

7/2/2010

OHP 3x5 55kg

Chinups 3x6

Barbell Curls 2x8 30kg

It is no wonder I stalled. I stepped on the scale and I have lost weight. Replacing the calories from GOMAD is harder than I thought. I find it impossible to get my self tight in the starting position for the press when I have to clean the weight onto my shoulders. I wish this lower body room would hurry the **** up so I can get back to pressing in the rack again.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm no Serge. I am a big fan of his though. I find that press more impressive than Alexeev's. I find it awkward having to tighten everything once the bar is on my shoulders. With the rack I can have everything tight beforehand.

9/2/2011

Bench Press 3x5 82.5kg I tried different types of setups. Still deciding which one is the best for me. I guess it really doesn't matter at this stage though.

Barbell rows from the floor 3x5 100kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

11/2/2011

OHP 3x5 57.5kg

Chinups 3x6

The overhead presses were much easier this time. This may have been because my clean off the floor was much better. The weight just flew onto my shoulders rather than being muscled up. I also did one final rep after putting the bar down because some part of me was saying you only did 4 even though I was pretty certain I did 5.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

14/2/2011

Bench press 3x5 85kg

Cable Rows

Barbell Curls

16/2/2011

OHP 3x5 60kg

Chinups 3x8

The homemade beefburger spam seems to be working.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

18/2/2011

Bench Press 3x5 87.5kg

Cable Rows

Barbell Curls


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

21/1/2011

OHP 2x4 62.5kg

Chinups +5kg 3x5

The plate almost slid off the left side which hurt my left shoulder. I didn't do a 3rd set because I was afraid of getting injured. My shoulder feels ok now as I'm typing this. I did more reps than last time so it's ok for now. I'll just try again on Friday.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

23/2/2011

Bench Press 3x5 90kg

Cable Rows

Barbell Curls.

The spotter on the last set wasn't very good unracked the bar too high and gave me help when I didn't need it.

My second set is still better than my first. I am warming up with

3x5 bar

3 x 50kg

1x60kg

1x80kg

What would you suggest I do to have a better warmup. I already do moderate cardio beforehand by walking to the gym.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

25/2/2011

Seated DB OHP 3x5 65 pound DBs

28/2/2011

Bench Press 3x4 92.5kg

Cable Rows

I gained a grand total of 0kg BW. In fact I back at 80kg. I find it hard eating carbs on days that I don't work out. Anyway I'm having 3 pizzas and some eggs today. Considering stuffing myself and giving 95kg a try on Friday.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

11/3/2011

OHP 3x5 57.5kg

Neutral grip chinups +17.5kg 3x5

Just coming off of a deload. Sry about forgetting to update my log.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

14/3/2011

I was feeling ill today but I decided to give it a go anyway.

2x5 1x4 Bench Press 90kg

Cable Rows


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

18/3/2011

Bench press 1x5 2x4 92.5kg

Cable Rows

Gonna take 95kg for a ride next bench session.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

21/3/2011

OHP 3x5 60kg

Neutral grip chinups +20kg 3x5

Took more effort keeping the DB between my legs than doing the chinups.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

26/3/2011

3x5 bar

1x3 40kg

1x3 50kg

1x1 57.5kg

1x1 62.5kg

1x4 62.5kg

1x5 62.5kg

1x0

1x5 62.5kg

On some of the sets I just unbelievably dizzy when I was about to start the press. Oh well. At least I am back to my original overhead strength before the holidays.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

31/3/2011

Bench Press

2x4 1x2 95kg

Cable Rows 2x8 100kg

Curls


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

4/4/2011

Bench Press 95kg 3x5

Cable Rows 3x8 85kg

Barbell Curls 2x9 30kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

4/4/2011

OHP 65kg

2x4 1x3

Neutral Grip Chins +60lbs 3x3


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

11/4/2011

OHP 65kg

2

5

2

Dizziness and tingling sensation all over my upper body whenever I cleaned the weight just ****ed me.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

13/4/2011

Bench Press 100kg 3x3

Cable Rows 3x8 95kg

Incline DB Curls


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

15/4/2011

OHP 65kg

1

3

3

1

Need a deload. Would 55kg be suitable?

Squats 3x5 100kg

The new rack is bad. I have to either start off with the bar too high or too low. I tried to remedy this on the OHP by standing on 2 plates. The squats were pretty hard. I'm thinking of starting the 5x5 progression over again from 60kg.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

18/4/2011

Bench Press 100kg 3x3 Completely sure these were all me this time.

Squats 82.5kg 3x5

Cable Rows 100kg 1x8

DB curls 3x8


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Alex_Tait said:


> 15/4/2011
> 
> OHP 65kg
> 
> ...


i would go lower with the deload mate, maybe 40kg and do 5x5 or some thing


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

If this deload fails to be enough then I will go even lower next time. We'll see

20/4/2011

OHP 55kg

2

4

5

6-7

The first two sets my legs and arms just turned to jelly as soon as I cleaned the weight off the floor. I also felt like I was going to feint. The rack was in repair whilst I was doing these. On the last set I asked 2 guys to pick the bar up for me.

Squats 3x5 85kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

26/4/2011

OHP 57.5kg 3x5

Squat 90kg 3x5

Chinups 3x5

Been using the rippetoe look at the floor method on squats. Has anyone else used this technique?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

28/4/2011

Bench Press 3x5 90kg

No spotter. Fairly easy tbh.

Squat 3x5 92.5kg

Nice to be squatting more than I'm benching. Although I'm still miles away from where I was before.

DB Curls 3x8 12.5kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

30/4/2011

OHP 3x5 60kg. Felt pretty easy tbh.

Squat 3x5 95kg

Chinups +10kg 3x5

I tend to hold my breath all the way through my sets on OHP. When do you guys do your breaths?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

3/4/2011

Bench Press 3x4-5 92.5kg

Squat 3x5 97.5kg

Felt weak and a bit sick as the workout went on. Probably just an off day.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

5/5/2011

OHP 3x5 62.5kg

Squat 3x5 100kg

Chinups +12.5kg 3x5


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

7/5/2011

Bench Press 3x5 95kg

Squat 3x5 102.5kg

Curls


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

10/5/2011

OHP 3x5 65kg PR finally

Squat 3x5 105kg

I had to starve on Saturday since Tesco's was closed. I wasn't sure that I would make that PR.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

14/5/2011

OHP 1x4 67.5kg

Squat 3x5 110kg

I was really stressed the day before. Really set me back today. Hopefully this will give me some kind of hypertrophy if any.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

18/5/2011

Bench Press 3x4 97.5kg

Squats 3x5 115kg.

Curls

Exam stress has really been messing me up. Lost some weight. It should all be back to normal soon though.

20/5/2011

OHP 2x4 1x1 67.5kg

Squats 3x5 117.5kg

Chins

Last exam day. On the second set of press the bar ended up going behind my head. I have hurt my left shoulder slightly.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

23/4/2011

Bench Press 3x5 90kg

Squat 3x5 120kg

25/4/2011

OHP 5/4/3 67.5kg

Squat 3x5 122.5kg

Chinups

27/4/2011

Incline Bench Press 3x5 80kg

Squat 3x5 125kg

Curls

I started incline benching because I was fed up of getting myself into a good position for flat benching only to lose it because of my body sliding up and down during the set.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

31/5/2011

Military Press 3x3 70kg

Squat 3x5 130kg

Chinups

I am gonna do 3x3 3x4 3x5 for the OHP progression now.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

2/6/2011

Incline Bench Press 3x5 82.5kg Blasted up the first set. The other 2 were meh.

Squat 3x5 132.5kg

Curls

Just an average workout.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

12/6/2011

Incline BP 5,4,2

Squat 3x5 142.5kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

25/6/2011

DB OHP 3x5 50kg

Been trying to find a gym in Hatfield but they are all so freaking expensive. Anyone know any decent price gyms? If I can't find one then I am going to go with one session a week and 2 others using my m8's DBs. Before I left I hit a bodyweight PR of 88kg.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

29/6/2011

Bench Press 100kg 5/4/3

Squat 3x5 150kg

Curls

The bench in the gym that I found has a nice and wide pad which is nice. I also met a 260kg bench presser which was cool too. He said that I was over arching which was causing the pain in my lower back every time I tried to drive with my legs. I have lost 2kg from the result of dragging all my luggage across manchester and london on my trip to hatfield and falling asleep as soon as I got to my mate's house. I should be able to put the weight back on soon. I may only be able to go to this gym once per week as it's quite expensive.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Bench press 5/5/3 100kg

Squat 2x1 155kg 3x5-4 140kg.

DB Rows 3x5 40kg

Curls


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Subbed to this bro! :thumb:

Good luck with your goals!

Dan


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

dannyiron said:


> Subbed to this bro! :thumb:
> 
> Good luck with your goals!
> 
> Dan


Thanks man.

12/7/2011

Bench Press 102.5kg 3x2

Squat 3x5 145kg

DB rows 3x5 42kg

Curls

I'm having difficulty gaining weight since I am never hungry at all for the meals that I want to eat. Any ideas on how to increase hunger without burning calories? I had loaded the bar wrong on bench press which put me off slightly. Before this workout I had never bench pressed anything over 100kg before so at least I can say the mental block is gone. Having said that I haven't hit 3x5 in ages and I'm wonderring whether I should try to get this weight for 3x5 the next few sessions or deload. What do you guys think?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

15/7/2011

OHP 67.5kg 5/2/1. Technique was in shambles. My legs are actually far more tensed up on OHP than squats. The fact that I managed to press this weight for 5 reps even with **** technique impresses me more though. This is the heaviest weight that I have pressed for 5 reps.

Squat 3x5 150kg If the next 2 squat workouts go well I will have a new PR.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

18/7/2011

Bench Press 102.5kg 3/4/4 PR I should've done 5 reps on my first set but I wanted my reps to be spread more evenly across. Would you guys rather have all your reps in the first set but few in the others or have a moderate amount of reps in all of them if you aren't going to get 3x5? I really like the whole "slide down, slide back idea" from Sebastian Burns of metal militia. I feel my bar path goes through a ROM that is stronger than when it is done straight up and down.

Squat 3x5 155kg. So I am finally back at my best squatting strength. At this point in time the weights feel heavy but they are under control and my ability to strain has gone up too.

DB rows 3x5 44kg

Curls


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

24/7/2011

DB OHP 30kg 3x6

In the days between my workout before this I had really bad bowels and wasn't able to eat anything. I hope my strength hasn't gone down too much. I still weighed 85kg when I stepped on the scale. I will try to go for a PR on the squat tomorrow.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

29/7/2011

Bench Press 105kg 0 102.5kg x2 90kg 5/4/3

Squat 160kg 5/3/2

DB rows

Curls

The aftermath of my illness is now made clear. I've lost 6kg and the 10kg on my bench which I fought hard to get. I now weigh 79kg. I had some bar sliding issues on the squat. I'm surprised with my performance on it. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

2/8/2011

Single Arm DB OHP 3x5 32.5kg

5/8/2011

Single Arm DB OHP 3x5 33.5kg

Been sorting stuff out with finances so been using my m8's weights rather than going to the gym. Will go to the gym on Monday. I am going to have one gym session per week to free up more money for food. The microplates are proving useful.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

8/8/2011

Bench Press 3x5 95kg

Squat 3x5 160kg New 3x5 PR

DB Rows 3x5 44kg

My bodyweight is back to 85kg. I made a nice 250g protein pizza yesterday which was awesome. Need to make sure I buy a bigger pizza base next time. For the next workout I am going to bench 97.5kg 3x5 rather than constantly skipping that weight to get to 100kg faster which I have done everytime. That will be a new 3x5 record.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

10/8/2011

Single Arm DB OHP 35kg

4 right 3 left

2 right 3 left

5 right 5 left

I don't know what could cause this. Perhaps I need to spend longer warming up. I now see that the problem with a db is when I load more plates onto the db I am forced to press the db with the db further and further away from my shoulder.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

12/8/2011

Single Arm DB OHP 36kg

5 right 4 left

5 right 5 left Did 4 left then picked the db up again after failing the 5th and did an 8 second grinding rep with the left

5 right 5 left.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

15/8/2011

Bench Press 2x5 97.5kg 1x5 87.5kg 1x5 100kg I was sharing the bench with this dude and I miss loaded the weight on the third set. On the final set he told me 2.5kg wouldn't make a difference so I just went with it.

Squat 165kg 1x5 1x3 1x1

DB Rows 3x5 46kg

Curls 3x8 14kg DBs

On the squat I just tired. I have developed this bad of waking up in the middle of the night and just not being able to go back to sleep. I am thinking of just reading some boring ass book to resume my slumber.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

17/8/2011

Single Arm DB OHP 35kg

5 right 5 left

5 right 4 left

5 right 5 left


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Single Arm DB OHP 38.5kg 3 sets 5 left 5 right


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Is this n.Diebeast from powerlifting forum?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Alex_Tait said:


> 29/7/2011
> 
> Bench Press 105kg 0 102.5kg x2 90kg 5/4/3
> 
> ...


out of interest how do you mean "bar sliding issues"?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> out of interest how do you mean "bar sliding issues"?


The bar seems to move further and further down my back with every rep.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

22/8/2011

Bench Press with the worst form ever 3x5 100kg

Squat 165kg 4/5/3 Once again I had bar sliding issues. On the last rep of the last set the bar was literally halfway down my back.

DB Rows 3x5 48kg

Curls

I need to sort out this bar sliding. Also my wrists feel like they are going to snap when I squat.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Is this n.Diebeast from powerlifting forum?


Yeah. Good luck with your contes.t


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Alex_Tait said:


> 22/8/2011
> 
> Bench Press with the worst form ever 3x5 100kg
> 
> ...


things to try re the sliding...

wear a different tshirt, cloth type not those slick ones...

keep the upper back tight (ie pull shoulders back) through the entire movement

dont take such a wide grip (if you have a wide grip) when holding the bar, keep the elbows down and this combined with tight upper back will hold it more comfortably...

read starting strength and follow the advice there as its bang on for good squat technique...


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Will give those a try. Will be going back to Salford uni soon where a nice and smooth bar awaits me. fun fun

24/8/2011

DB OHP 40kg

2 left 3 right

3 left 3 right

1 left 1 right.

The DB just comes down and winds the crap out of me. Hurts too. I'm just gonna rest up and attempt to beat my 70kg 3x3 OHP record on Monday rather than bench pressing on that day.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

30/8/2011

OHP 70kg 5/4/1 I think it's time for 1x5 on these now.

Squat 165kg 3x5. Was more weary of positioning but the bar still slided.

DB Rows 3x5 50kg

Curls

It seem that by the time my squat and bench will be done for 1x5 I will be on a madcow type progression for the ohp. Not sure how I would program that.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

5/9/2011

Squat 170kg 1x3 150kg 2x5

Military Press 1x5 71kg

Chinups 3x6

My bodweight is 83kg. Moving stuff around during voluntary work and on the train back home has made me lose weight. I also need to do some posture fixing exercises to stop this really bad hunched forward posture I have. It's making it impossible to maintain a tight upper back on the squat and ohp.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Also try some chalk on your back when squatting mate.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Could you link me to some decent chalk to buy?

10/8/2011

Bench Press 102.5kg 3/3/2

Squat 3x5 155kg

There is so little food in my home atm so I'm gonna have to drink 5 protein shakes a day until I leave. What should've been an easy squat today proved very difficult. The last rep lasting around 8 seconds on the lifting stage. I aim to get my bodyweight as back up as quickly as possible and fix my leverages. A personal trainer there told me to take the weight down because my form was really bad. He said that I am supposed be as upright as possible. They just don't know that you have to lean forward in order to balance the fact that you are sitting bad. He also looked like the heaviest weight he ever lifted was a pencil and a clipboard.I just politely nodded my head. My form is pretty bad atm as my upper back just never seems to stay straight. On Monday I will be working out with a friend of mine who will be able to record my lifts and I can put them up on here for you to criticize.

tbh I feel that I am within my right to tell people like that personal trainer to **** off but that is just me. I will also never work out without breakfast again. On my last set I was so closed to puking all over the floor.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

RE the chalk heres a ball for £2 or a 250g bag of crushed for £5 http://www.made4fighters.com/en/store/equipment/combat-conditioning/weight-lifting-chalk/dmm-chalk-chalk-ball/ and yeah most PTs are a joke you'll see my post on the PL forum whenya next there.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

12/8/2011

OHP 72.5kgx0 67.5kgx4

Really don't know wtf happened. Perhaps I just wasn't recovered from the bench press.

Deadlift 140kg 1x5

Just started doing these again for the sake of strengthening my lower back. I realize a few weren't fully locked out. Just haven't done this exercise in a very long time and have forgotten what it feels like to be fully locked out.

cvwbyDubTBs

Gonna have a deload in both OHP and bench.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

14/8/2011

Bench Press 3x5 92.5kg

Squat 160kg 5/5/4

Chinups 7/7/6

I should've done the deload with squats too. Unfortunately my friend had to go before I started squatting so I wasn't able to get any vids. I dunno what weight to deload to though. I managed to get one of the sets of my bench press recorded.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

10/10/2011

BP 97.5kg 4/4/2

Squat 165kg 5/3

Chinups 9/8/7

I had very little sleep the night before this. On the second set of the bench press I stupidly went for a forced rep which robbed me of reps that I would've gotten on my last set. On the squat I ripped my shorts on the second set and dumped the weight on my 4th rep cos it felt a lot heavier all of a sudden.

12/10/2011

OHP 1x5 68.5kg

Deadlift 1x5 160kg.

I'm close to matching/beating my pbs.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

14/10/2011

BP 97.5kg 5/4

Don't know what to say for the last set since the spotter always had his fingers on the bar.

Squat 5/4/1 165kg

Chinups 9/8/8

I'm starting off my squats with a hunched back which I need to fix. Will give 165kg one more try on Monday.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

21/10/2011

ohp 3x5 67.5kg 2.5kg pr over previous best 3x5

squat 3x5 145kg

chinups

19/10/2011

bench press spotter gave to much help so don't want know what i really did that day

deadlift 1x5 165kg

17/10/2011

ohp 70kg 4/4/3

squat 140kg

chinups.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

?26/10/2011

ohp 68.5kg 4,5,5

Perhaps lack of a warmup?

Deadlift 170kg x3 Bar landed in a bad position and should've straightenned it out first before lifting it. It seems impossible to find a place where the ground is even.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

31/10/2011

ohp 3x5 70kg

Squat 3x5 155kg

Chinups 3x9


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Cheers boys.

2/11/2011

Bench Press 5/5/3 95kg

Deadlift 1x3 170kg

Current bodyweight:88kg

On the first set of the bench press I took the bar out myself and had no spotter. I don't think I rested enough on the last set. Imo my lack of bench progress has just been from bad spotters who are helping far too much. I made it very clear with my spotter in that session that I only wanted help if I was getting pinned by the weight. My grip just failed in the deadlift. My ring and little finger are on the smooth part of the bar and they tend to just slip. Gonna deload on the DL.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good Thread mate


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

8/11/2011

Bench Press 3x5 95kg. Finally 3 sets which I am sure were all me.

Squat 3x5 165kg

Will hopefully hit a squat PR next workout.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

10/11/2011

OHP 71kg 3x5 PR

Deadlift 1x5 150kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

21/11/2011

OHP 72.5kg 5/4/1

Squat 170kg 2x5. Just as I got under the bar for my 3rd set I felt really sick so I dashed to the changing rooms and threw up in the sink. The ab pain pretty much ended up workout right there.


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

good stuff going on in here fella, unlucky abour your 3rd set of squats, where abouts would you place your 1rm squat at the moment?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

\T/ said:


> good stuff going on in here fella, unlucky abour your 3rd set of squats, where abouts would you place your 1rm squat at the moment?


I would probably put it in the high 190/low 200. It's hard to say how much 3x5 goes into a 1rm. Once I am at the stage where I am doing 1x5 (ie when 3x5 stops working) I will have a much better idea.

23/11/2011Bench Press 1x5 97.5kg

Deadlift 140kg Gone right back down after I realised how bad my technique was after reading SS.

28/11/2011

Bench Press 1x5 100kg

Squat 170kg 1x5 1x3. Shoes ripped in my second set. Looking to purchase some lifting shoes but don't know where to buy some from.

Chinups


​


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

30/11/2011

OHP 72.5kg 5/4/2 One more rep than last time. Meh.

Deadlift 1x5 145kg

2/12/2011

Bench Press 1x5 102.5kg. Actually had 2 sets with this but the first guy never took his hands off the bar despite me constantly telling him take them off.

Squat 175kg 1x4. Wanted a heavier session before my new shoes come in since I don't know how long it could be.

I could've injured myself squatting with such beaten up trainers but I just couldn't stop myself.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

7/12/2011

OHP 72.5kg 4/4/3

Deadlift 150kg 1x5





















I'm thinking of doing the greyskull OP method for my pressing before I switch to 1x5. What do you guys think? I could do with some form tips too.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

10/12/2011

Squat 170kg 1x5 1x3

Bench Press 1x6 105kg. Too much help from spotter.

Those shoes threw me forward. I'm gonna deload on squats because I think I have overstayed my welcome at this weight. The shoes hurt later on. I think I put the strap on too tight.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Strong squats mate you not even wear a belt?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Strong squats mate you not even wear a belt?


Thanks. I don't bother with a belt. I think they're unnecessary.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

14/12/2011

Military Press 3x5 65kg

Deadlift 1x5 155kg





18/12/2011

Bench Press 1x3 102.5kg. Switching to push press. Fed up of rolling the dice in terms of spotters. 6 reps to 3 reps with no assistance although from the vid I think I should've gone for one more.

Squat 3x5 155kg Didn't get all the sets on video.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

20/12/2011

OHP 67.5kg 3x5 One set failed to record

Deadlift 160kg 1x5


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Alex, not noticed your journal but just been looking at it all. These video's are awesome man. You been training over 1 year now. Those Squats are mental with No Belt very very good. Your lifts are great all round how much you weigh?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Alex do you compete in any associations or not? At powerlifting comps?

Your mega mega world class at that Bodyweight. You looking for a 500 plus equipped total easy I would of thought.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Alex, not noticed your journal but just been looking at it all. These video's are awesome man. You been training over 1 year now. Those Squats are mental with No Belt very very good. Your lifts are great all round how much you weigh?


I've just hit 90kg bodyweight.

22/12/2011

Bench Press 105kg 1x4 (2paused)

Squat 160kg 3x5

Some power cleans






Had a great sesh with some guys from thestudentroom in some underground gym in London. Judging from the speed of these squats I look poised to break my 3x5 PR. I should've just benched tng with all my reps. Doesn't matter anymore since I will be push pressing now instead to avoid the pitfalls of bro spotting at my local gym


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

28/12/2011

Military Press 3x5 70kg

Squat 3x5 165kg

Puked a bit after my last set. Was nervous as hell without my music backing me up.


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

Great squatting mate! Any idea where you're 1rm is sitting at the moment. ?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

\T/ said:
 

> Great squatting mate! Any idea where you're 1rm is sitting at the moment. ?


Thanks. Not a clue bro.

30/12/2011

Push Press 3x3 75kg

Deadlift 1x5 170kg

My first push press session. I need a form check for both lifts. I'm using 3x3 to make sure I don't get fatigued and therefore establish good technique. For the deadlift I the bar comes at me while it's going off the floor leading me to believe that having the bar placed over the middle of the foot is too far for me.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

3/1/2011

OHP 71kg 3x5

Squat 170kg 3x5

Gotta keep dem legs locked when pressing. My lame camera was out of batteries so I could only record one set of my squats . The other two sets took increasing amounts of effort. Will only add 2.5kg from now on. After breakfast I weighed in at 87.something kg. Haven't even tried to lose weight. Not complaining though. Losing weight and gaining strength is all good.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Thats some damn good squatting with that weight chap!

Good job! :thumb:


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

13/1/2012

Sry I haven't updated in a while. Basically been ****ed by all nighter last minute exam revision. This reflected on my workout. I'm going on a cut for like 11 weeks. My bodyweight now is 87.5kg.

I'm reducing my sets to 3x3 except for deadlift which will remain at 1x5.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

some bloody good pressing and squatting in here chap, good job


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

16/1/2012

OHP 62.5kg 3x3

Squat 150kg 3x3

Power Cleans 5x3 50kg

18/1/2012

Push Press 3x3 80kg

Fs bar practise

Deadlift deload 150kg 1x5


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

bar hit my chin on the second set. Squats weren't recorded because my phone battery went out. Changed my goal again because now I want to weigh 100kg.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

I need to work on bringing my head back during the first phase of the push press to stop the bar from hitting my chin. Squats are looking ok. On the way to a new PR if it keeps up.

25/1/2012
ohp 65kg 3x5
fs 60kg 3x3
deadlift 1x5 155kg

All except the fs were slow and grinding.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Need help with my clean form and must get more carbs in. This was harder than it was supposed to be.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Been forgetting to update. I let these guys borrow my plates while I rested but they ended up doing some kind of leg press circuit that took forever. They took all big plates in the gym of which there aren't many. By the time I put the plates back on my bar I wasn't warmed up at all and I just failed. I'm gonna switch to a higher frequency program because I want to go to the gym more often. I'm gonna do Max Aita's program. http://www.pendlayforum.com/showthread.php?t=3073. I wanna improve my front squat too it will really improve my push press. My routine will look like this.

Monday bs ohp/pp pc

Tuesday bs

Wednesday fs ohp/pp dl/pc

Thurs bs

Friday bs ohp/pp chins/pc

Saturday fs

Sunday Rest

Last workout from previous program.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Alex, do you get wrist pains?

You are putting massive pressure on your wrists mate. Hold the bar at the base of your hand, not the top.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Alex, do you get wrist pains?
> 
> You are putting massive pressure on your wrists mate. Hold the bar at the base of your hand, not the top.


A small amount of bicep pain actually but thanks for the advice. I do need to work on my bar position.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Couldn't even be bothered to turn on my ipod. Meh day.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What's on the bar there Alex


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

That was 180kg. Managed 190kg today.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

18/2/2011

Fs up to 130kg

20/02/2012

PP up to 90kg. Failed 100kg then failed 95kg

3x2 80kg

Back squat 172.5kgx1

Sumo DL practise up to 170kgx1


​


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Wasn't able to eat much yesterday and I just ended up staring at my ceiling for hours but it didn't go to badly today. I am happy to hit 180kg on a day which wasn't well prepared for.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

22/2/2011






24/2/2011






Had to skip Thursday because of this large essay that needed to be done last minute. Have this chesty cough since I went out on Saturday  -_- .


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Went to the gym today to make up for not going yesterday

Squatted 172.5kg then 180kg. Failed 190kg and went home. I'm thinking of working out on Sunday too in future. This cough still hasn't gone away. Annoying as hell.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Some Good Lifting here Alex, Great Stuff fella. Your squatting more than your deadlifting right?

May I ask how old you are?

Also how long have you been training?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Some Good Lifting here Alex, Great Stuff fella. Your squatting more than your deadlifting right?
> 
> May I ask how old you are?
> 
> Also how long have you been training?


I'm 22. I've been training for about 6 years. All of which were very sub optimal. Think of all the typical beginner mistakes. I've made them all. I'm gonna start deadlifting again to make it not such a poor lift of mine. I deadlifted 180kg when I was a 75kg lifter (**** form too) so I should be capable of low 200s as the 90kg lifter that I am now. The problem is that the deadlift can't be trained anywhere near as frequently as the squat so it's gonna take a while before my deadlift is higher than my squat again.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Dead stop ohp

75kg PR

80kg Fail.

Back off sets with 70kg

I did 70kg with the different form that was prescribed for guys with longer forearms but it ended up being much harder than I thought it would be. It seems I have to have the bar on my shoulders even if that means my wrists will be bent back.

Squat

172.5kgx1

180kgx1.

My phone ran out of batteries and I wasn't able to check how fast I was going up. I just left it at 180kg to be safe. I think I should increase my daily target weight now as I have hit this weight for a while. If I can get 180kg every back squat session this week I will consider throwing in back off sets.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Started with back off sets on the squats and upped my minimum. Also gotta make sure I never forget my shorts again. Working out in jeans was painful.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

09/03/2012

Camera ran out of batteries on my 3rd back of set of squats. I'm having to send me my weightlifting shoes into repair and squat in my vans for the time being. Lifting in them is like lifting on a bouncing castle.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

8/03/2012


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

ROcVecfapNU=


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Had a lot of work to do this week so I wasn't able to go in as many times as I would've liked. I might go tomorrow to make up for it. I pulled a muscle in my left shoulder on Weds so I wasn't able to push press on Friday. So far I have only gained 0.3kg.

14/3/2012






16/3/2012


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

19/3/2011

Dead stop ohp 72.5kg

3x3 62.5kg

There was some pain in the warm ups but it went away as the sets went on. The new starting position is starting to take effect.

Squat

177.5kg, 185kg 190kg. Had the whole room looking at me on this. Weird.

3x3 160kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

2lBGEtN31YQ5SZcvx8FYQsy4LAvM8%3D


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

27/3/2012

Squat 177.5kg, 185kg, 190kg

3x3 162.5kg

28/3/2012

Dead stop OHP 1x70 77.5kg 3x3 65kg fail just not my day

Squat 177.5kg, 185kg. 5x2 162.5kg

Pain in should is still here although no affecting my overhead strength too much. I think I would've gotten 75kg if I went for it. My back off strength is the same. I still don't know what to do about my left shoulder though. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

27/3/2012

Squat 177.5kg, 185kg, 190kg

3x3 162.5kg

28/3/2012

Dead stop OHP 1x70 77.5kg 3x3 65kg fail just not my day

Squat 177.5kg, 185kg. 5x2 162.5kg

Pain in should is still here although no affecting my overhead strength too much. I think I would've gotten 75kg if I went for it. My back off strength is the same. I still don't know what to do about my left shoulder though. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Sry I haven't updated for a while. I'm seeing a physio for my left shoulder. Instead of the 3 overhead movement I will be following defrancos version of westside with flat/incline movements.

02/04/2012

Bench Press 100kg 1x3. Stopped there as the spotter was giving help.

Squat 180kg, 187.5kg 195kgPR 200kg PR. 165kg 3x3

I didn't have my camera with me to monitor my bar speed so I had to go with instinct which I don't like doing. It turned out for the better though as I hit 200kg sooner than I expected

DB rows curls/french press


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

10/04/2011

Squats 180kgx1

165kg 6x2

12/04/2011

Squat 180kgx1

Sumo Deadlift 160kg 4x1

I have really poor mobility on these and will have to work on it if I want to continue doing them. The reps felt really hard but on video they didn't look like they required too much effort.

13/04/2011

Paused bench press 1x5 90kg

Squat 180kg x1

3x4 165kg Now that kirkynick has said 4's and 6's are fine I will do them.

Curls/extensions

Rear/side raises


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

16/04/2011

Incline CG DB BP 32.5kg dbs 10 10 8

I think I set the height higher than I did before. I should learn to use a wider grip too.

Squat 182.5kg

4x3 165kg

Cable Rows

Curls/Extentions

Rear/Side Raises

Basically I'm just sticking to my dailys until I fix the issues that the biomechanic pointed out. I will still aim to increase my dailys and my back off sets. I will increase my back off weight to 170kg next week if all goes well.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

18/04/2011

Squat 182.5kg

Sumo Deadlift 170kg 6x1

I narrowed my stance and the deadlifts felt so much better. Trying to get myself organised so that I can do well in my exams without letting my gym performance turn to ****.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

19/04/2012

Squat 182.5kg

2x6 165kg

20/04/2012

Paused Bench Press 92.5kg 1x5

Squat 182.5kg

3x4 165kg

Incline db rows 3x8 25kg

Curls/Extensions

Rear/Side Raises

Just two weeks left to make sure I do corrective exercises and I can go heavier on squats again.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

I've not read the whole journal, good stuff mate, I've subbed to it and your youtube, balls to the wall stuff.

I love powerlifting myself, like yourself I started off with 5x5 it seems like an age ago, progressed to 3x3 and currently on a few week hiatus from 5/3/1 as my lifestyle has got out of control (drinking and going out too much, hey it's the end of the football season), I'm still training but not following any programme.

You've got some decent lifts what is your current BW ?

You are you squatting a hell of a lot (something I miss 5/3/1 is once a week) are you working upto your top weight what rep/set and % scheme are you using ?

I'm at 70kg at the moment

160kg squat (my 5/3/1 app said my 1rm is 172 before it broke- gutted as I've lost my progress)

170kg Dead (my back is taking a beating as form is a bit ropey, deads are something I'm wary of having torn my incostal muscles a few years ago- 5/3/1 app had me at 182)

Bench 100kg (app has me at 103, tried 102.5 after getting a clean 100 but needed a spot)

Not sure where to go from here, stick with 5/3/1 (done 3 cycles) or move to smolov, my target is a 200kg squat (or it was at 65kg 3xbw is the real target)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

23/04/2011

Incline DB Bench Press 35kg 3x10

Seated Rows 3x8 55kg

Barbell Curls 3x8 25kg

Close Grip Decline BP 3x6 60kg

Rear/Side Raises

25/04/2011

Sumo Deadlift 190kgx0 160kg 6x1

The barbells in the uni gym have a centre that is completely smooth. The bar just slipped out of my hands on my 190 attempt. I felt a lot of pain in my left shoulder too. I didn't want to just leave it there so I did some singles with 160kg. I will just treat this as unintentional grip work until I head back home after 3 weeks.

Wide Grip Pullups 3x5.

The lower body room is going through refurbishment and I won't be able to squat until Saturday. I will get that workout and all workouts from that day forward recorded. I've started to record all of my food intake on myfitnesspal and have set it up for a 1 pound a week weight gain. It says I only need 2830 calories which is strange. I made sure I set it up for weight gain.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

-dionysus- said:


> I've not read the whole journal, good stuff mate, I've subbed to it and your youtube, balls to the wall stuff.
> 
> I love powerlifting myself, like yourself I started off with 5x5 it seems like an age ago, progressed to 3x3 and currently on a few week hiatus from 5/3/1 as my lifestyle has got out of control (drinking and going out too much, hey it's the end of the football season), I'm still training but not following any programme.
> 
> ...


My current bodyweight is roughly 90kg. My program basically has me working up to a daily max squat (6 times a week optimally) and then doing back off sets. I aim to increase both the daily's and the back off sets whenever I can. I decide whether or not to go up in weight for the maxes based on bar speed. If I takes longer than 3 seconds for me to stand up from the bottom part of the squat then I don't increase the weight.

My advice would be to go into the gym fresh and see what you are actually capable of then plan a program from there. What is your height? Unless you are a small guy you aren't going to be very strong weighing 70kg. I fell into this trap a long time ago.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

27/04/2011

High Incline Bench Press 90kgx3

Flat DB Bench Press 50 pounds dbs 3x10 This was easy and I should've gone heavier

Rope Pushdowns 3x10 25kg

Cable extensions 16.25kg 3x10

Rear/Side Raises 3x10 5kg

I didn't want to do a flat barbell bench press as the bench press at the uni gym sucks. I decided against squatting on Saturday as it would mean that I would've only gotten one squat session in this weak anyway which wouldn't of made much of a difference. Would be better to start squatting 6x a week again from Monday imo. Bodyweight is at 91.3kg at the gym from eating 2830 calories a day. I dunno how many more calories I should add in to make sure I still gain weight after all the squatting.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

30/4/2011

Incline DB BP 3x8 35kg Last week was 32kg not 35kg. Left a few reps in the tank.

Squats

185kgx1

6x2 167.5kg

Cable Rows 3x9 60kg

Barbell Curls 3x8 30kg

Had to cut the workout short as gym was closing.

Happy that I got all the squatting done as some of the back off sets were quite tough.

1/5/2011

Squats 185kg x1

167.5kg 4x3

3/5/2011

Squat 185kgx1

Deadlift 170kg 6x1.

Was really hard to hold onto the barbell. It's good to know that I am stronger than I was back when I was at home since I can deadlift the same weight with an awful bar.

Even though I'm not going to the gym as much as I would like I'm at least doing much better than last time when I had exams.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

5/5/2012

Squat 1x2 185kg

6/5/2012

Squat 1x185kg

Was unable to back off sets in both workouts due to the gym being about to close. I did 2 reps yesterday to make sure I squatted 185kg 6 times this week. The sets with 185kg didn't feel too bad so I'm going to up the weight. I'm going to keep the back off weight the same though as I can't really judge whether or not I'm ready for an increase. Wanted to see if I had gained weight this week but the scale at the gym says a different weight every time I step onto it. My main goal right now is to bulk to 100kg and squat 220kg.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

17/05/2012

Squat 190kgx1 10 second slow grinding rep

1x3 167.5kg 2x3 160kg had to take the weight down.

Here is a 200kg squat that I did half a week before this.






My computer isn't detected my phone and I can't seem to upload the video through my mobile or email it so I have to resort to using youtube webcam.

The 200kg squat was done with no sleep and no food as it was done after an exam revision all nighter. I'm gonna reduce the weight of my daily maxes and get back into squatting 6 times a week again. Looking through my log it has been a very long time since that happened. My goal is to squat 210-220kg by the end of the summer holiday. I'm currently eating 3500 calories a day. All of my shoulder pain is gone so I will probably get back to doing the overhead press too.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

I'm 5"5 and dropping back to 67kg after getting to 74kg.

I can quite easily squat 160 now, tomorrow I'll be going for reps. Then will check my 1rep in the middle of the week (must be close to 180)

I'm repping170kg on deads (how many I can do varies)

My bench is still bloody awful and stuck at 100k

I'm decided on sticking with 5/3/1 but throwing in a dynamic squat day and my assistance is a bastardised Fts-7 on assistance work.

Are you aiming for 3x bw on squat and deads ?

Keep up the work mate.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

-dionysus- said:


> I'm 5"5 and dropping back to 67kg after getting to 74kg.
> 
> I can quite easily squat 160 now, tomorrow I'll be going for reps. Then will check my 1rep in the middle of the week (must be close to 180)
> 
> ...


Why are you dropping down to that weight? Want to shed off some flab? Not really aiming for a bodyweight ratio, just to lift more. At my height I'm probably best suited to be in the high nineties to low one hundreds. My deadlift is **** after having ages from not training it. If you're losing weight you should just aim to maintain what strength you have rather than increasing it.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

12/6/2012

Squat 180kgx1, 2x6 157 5kg

Should've gone for more looking back at the vid

Incline DB Press 3x6 32.5kg

Dips 3x4

Db Curls 3x6 15kg






Body is doing everything it can to stop me getting any heavier than 92kg. I'm pretty much never hungry. Annoying as even junk food isn't enjoyable anymore.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

You aim to squat 6 times a week? You're crazy lol my body could defo not handle that, 3 times a week used to kill me! How come you've not been training deads? How about adding in some heavy rows chins pullups etc?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> You aim to squat 6 times a week? You're crazy lol my body could defo not handle that, 3 times a week used to kill me! How come you've not been training deads? How about adding in some heavy rows chins pullups etc?


Gonna add in some incline db rows and single arm db rows. What are your best lifts and goals now?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

14/6/2012

OHP 3x5 65kg

Squat 180kgx2

Deadlift 165kgx5 Repeating this as my technique was awful.

Curls 3x7 35kg

Rolling DB extensions 3x9 15kg dbs

15/6/2012

Squat 180kg 1x6

Really pleased with this. Wanted to do some max reps rather than a 1rm. This should mean that I'm capable of going past my 200kg record.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking strong mate, I am amazed your deadlift is only 200kg, if your doing that on the squat, I guess maybe your not a natural deadlifter or are you?

If I could squat your weights, I'd probably be deadlifting 250 plus.

Nonetheless good work mate!


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

It's really just a case of getting in good quality work on the deadlift until things even out. Back in the beginning of my log when I was a 75kg lifter my best squat was 150kg and my best deadlift was 190kg. My long torso stops me from being able to take advantage of my long arms as my range of motion still remains significant despite having long arms. I may have a go at sumo once I get back to my gym at home. I'm not sure which style is suitable to someone of my build.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah that's interesting mate, I thought you'd be deadlifting like 240 with that squat you've got, what bodyweight are you these days be a dream for me to do 6 on 180kg raw,

Did my first comp on sunday wasn't great good experience though, have you thought about doing a powerlifting comp?!

what height are you if your 5ft 10 or more I'd probably not do sumo deadlifting mate!


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah that's interesting mate, I thought you'd be deadlifting like 240 with that squat you've got, what bodyweight are you these days be a dream for me to do 6 on 180kg raw,
> 
> Did my first comp on sunday wasn't great good experience though, have you thought about doing a powerlifting comp?!
> 
> what height are you if your 5ft 10 or more I'd probably not do sumo deadlifting mate!


5"9 93kg. Hoping to bulk to 100kg but I will cut before it if I end up too fat.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Squat 180kgx7


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

Alex_Tait said:


> 14/6/2012
> 
> OHP 3x5 65kg
> 
> ...


it looks like your beltless in that vid, i could be wrong, but if you are whats the reason behind that? and also i think youve squatted 200kg(correct me if im wrong). did you wear abelt for that?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

That's the second time I've squatted 200kg. Both times were done without a belt. I'm just trying to keep things as simple as possible atm. I've changed routines to texas method for squatting due to not being able to go to the gym as often.

Best squats so far.

3x5 175kg

1x5 192.5kg

I wanna get to roughly 200kgx5 then cut.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Squat

1x5 195kg

Incline DB press 42.5kg 3x6

Sumo DL 1x5 150kg. Making the switch as I think this style suit my body type more.

Rear/Side raises

Preacher curls 3x8 30kg

Texas method seems to be doing the job well. In a dilemma though as I want to continue getting stronger but could do with losing some fat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Squatting stats are immense mate, really surprised that your other main lifts aren't higher.

Like already mentioned I certainly would have put you at around 250 on deadlift as your back and legs are obviously strong.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Time to end the weight loss since I just cba anymore

Stats

bodyweight 94kg>85.7kg

squat 195x5 180kg 3x5> 170 3x3 (lol?)

deadlift 170kgx5> 180kgx5

ohp 77.5kg> will find out today.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Goal: Get squats stats back to where they were before weight loss and have a much better deadlift by the time I'm back to weighing 90kg+.

Weight loss stats:

bodyweight 94kg>85.7kg

squat 195x5 180kg 3x5> 170 3x3 (lol?)

deadlift 170kgx5> 180kgx5

ohp 77.5kg> 75kg

Along with getting my lifts back up I want to get more hypertrophy in my upper body specifically my chest:

Monday full body

5x5 squat

chest compound 3x8

back compound 3x8

tricep movement 3x8-10

bicep movement 3x8-10

Wednesday upper

2x5 squat 80% monday load

5/3/1 ohp

chest isolation 3x10

back compound 3x8

tricep movement 3x8-10

bicep movement 3x8-10

rear/side raises

Friday full body

1x5 squat

1x3-5 dl

chest compound 3x8

back compound 3x8

tricep movement 3x8-10

bicep movement 3x8-10

Squat 140kg 5x5 The weight went up and down quite easily but the sets had me breathing hard.

Incline 70kg bp 3x6 felt harder than it should've. Probably cos of squatting beforehand. Left some reps in the tank.

Barbell Rows off pins 3x8 50kg

Rippletoad pressdowns 3x8 45kg

Cable Curls 3x8 25kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

5/12/2012

Squat 112.5kg 2x5

Oly Press 45kgx5 52.5kgx5 60kgx7/8 I can't remember what I did. Things get hazy when you haven't gone above 5 reps for years in big movements. Didn't go till failure as watching my spine on those types of reps makes me cringe.

Seated Row 3x8 60kg

Rippletoad extensions 3x8 30kg

Incline Curls 3x8 10kg

DB side laterals 3x10 5kg dbs

Face Pulls 3x10 25kg

Hanging L tucks

http://www.dragondoor.com/articles/developing-the-hanging-leg-lift/


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

7/12/2012

Squat 155kg 1x5

Deadlift 160x5. This felt hard. Forgotten what it's like to dl after squatting. Next time I'll do chest work before this to give my legs a break. Form really needs improving. Starting off too high and not bringing my hips through at the top. Will only increase by 2.5kg per week from now on.

Incline BP 5x5 60kg. Was gonna do db presses but I cba to spend ages searching around for dbs that I wanna use because morons can't put them back in the right place. Having someone take your bench while your searching for them isn't particularly nice either.

Triangle Bar Pulldowns 50kg 3x8

Barbell Curls 30kg 8 8 6

Close grip Decline BP 3x8 55kg These felt great ie no wrist pain.

Single Arm DB upright row 3x10 10kg

I've also noticed that my squats are a lot deeper which is why they feel harder despite the weight being so light.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Due to essays needing last minute work I've had to cut back on some stuff.

11/12/2012

Press 50kgx3 55kgx3 62.5kgx6 These were pretty much just dead stop strict presses. Getting no momentum out of the bottom from hip drive at all atm.

Incline BP 70kg 8 8 7 I'm gonna make this 3x6 from now to make the total workload more different to that of the 5x5 workout.

Barbell Rows off of pins 62.5kg 3x8

Incline DB Curls 10kg dbs 10 10 9

Rippletoad Pressdowns 62.5kg 3x8

Facepulls 3x10 35kg

DB side laterals 3x10 5kg dbs

Hanging Knee Raises 3x3


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

17/12/2012

Squats 5x5 145kg Pointed my feet more forwards this time. Was pretty explosive and had some recoil at the top. Not sure if it made that much difference though as this is only 145kg.

Incline BP 3x6 72.5kg

Barbell Rows off pins 3x8 65kg

Rippletoad pressdowns 3x8 35kg. Realised I was missing a large part of the ROM so took the weight down.

Cable Curls 3x8 27.5kg

19/12/2012

Squats 117.5kg 1x5. My left hamstring has really seized up, when I started to go down on my second second set it felt like it was gonna snap. Perhaps my body hasn't gotten used to my new depth. It's significantly deeper than when I was a 8kg heavier and I went down really fast during my 5x5 workout previously.

OHP 52.5kgx5 60kgx3 67.5kgx4 left a rep in the tank.

Seated Rows 3x8 50kg

Rippletoad extensions 3x9 30kg

Incline db curls 3x10 10kg dbs

DB side laterals 3x10 5kg dbs


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

21/12/2012

Squats 1x5 160kg

Incline BP 5x5 65kg

Sumo Deadlift 165kg 1x3 Using triples as I want to get used to heavier weights later on and it will give me a better idea of my 1rm.

Neutral Grip Chinups 3x6

Decline CGBP 3x8 65kg

Barbell Curls 3x8 30kg

Gonna start taking creatine soon. How much should an 86kg guy take? Research shows 3-5 grams but that's actually quite variable since it could make my creatine last very long or shortly.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

24/12/2012

Squats 5x5 147.5kg

Incline BP 3x6 77.5kg Some reps were slow so I'm keeping the weight the same until I can do all the reps comfortably.

Incline Curls 3x11 10kg dbs

Rippletoad pressdowns 3x8 20kg. Experimenting with different range motion.

Creatine arrived today. Will be taking 5g on tha daileeeeeeeeee. Don't really know my bodyweight or calories atm. Just gonna eat what I want and see what I weigh when I get back to uni.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

02/01/2013

Shoulder warmup






OHP 47.5kgx5 55kgx5 62.5kg x8 Pleased to get 1 more rep than last time with more weight.

Seated Rows

Rippletoad Extensions 3x10 30kg

Incline DB curls 3x8 12.5kg dbs

Lateral Raises 3x10 6kg dbs

Face Pulls 3x10 12.5kg

Shoulder internal rotation cycle 2/3


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

04/01/2013

Squat 1x5 165kg

Incline BP 5x5 70kg

Sumo DL 1x3 170kg

Barbell Curls 30kg 9 8 9

Close Grip Decline BP 3x8 67.5 kg

Overhead Rope Extensions 3x8 12.5kg

Forgot the pulldowns, oops. Squat was way harder than it should've been. Training partner said that my squats are a lot deeper than when he saw me before (when I was squatting 190kg+). Could've just been a bad day. Don't really know what to do about it. Looking back at things I perhaps should've started out lighter seeing as 170kg 3x3 was hard at the end of my weight loss and going from 155x5 to 165x5 may of been to much too fast. Sumo dl felt ok.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Decided to take a lot of weight off the bar and go back to doing 3x5 twice a week like I did before until I can squat 170kg 3x5 again. DL will start at 1x3 150kg. This should make sure I make progress later on rather than stalling early. Starting out doing 1x5 155kg on my intensity day when I could just barely do 170kg 3x3 was too much too soon.

7/01/2013

Incline BP 3x6 77.5kg.

Squat 3x5 130kg

barbell rows off pins 3x8 70kg

Rippletoad Pressdowns 3x8 50kg

Cable Curls 3x10 30kg

9/01/2013

ohp 50kgx3 57.5kgx3 65kgx6

v bar pulldowns 3x8 60kg

Incline db curls 3x6 12.5kg

Rippletoad extensions 3x8 32.5kg

DB side laterals 3x11 6kg

Facepulls 3x10 15kg

Stayed up all night revising for an exam so I didn't expect to be able to do much on the ohp but I still managed to beat what I did last month. I decided to leave 1 rep in the tank too. I've kinda changed my mind about the whole "progress is slow" thing on 5/3/1. Even though the weights only go up by 2.5kg each month you can really push yourself on the final sets so if you are truly capable of doing more then you will see it.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

14/01/2013

Incline BP 3x6 80kg

Squat 3x5 135kg

Barbell Row off pins 3x8 75kg

Cable Curls

Rippletoad Pressdowns 3x8 60kg.

Incline bp is closing down on my previous pr of 3x5 85kg which I'm happy with.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

16/01/2013

Press 70kgx6 PR. Best ever with 72.5kg was 4 reps so I'll be looking forward to breaking that next month.

v bar pulldowns 60kg 9 9 8

Incline Curls 12.5kg dbs 3x7

Facepulls

DB side laterals 3x12 6kg dbs

internal shoulder rotation cycle 3/3


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

18/01/2013

Squat 3x5 137.5kg

Sumo DL 1x3 160kg

Incline BP 5x5 75kg

Barbell Curls 9 10 9 30kg

Overhead Rope Extensions 3x12 15kg

Decline bench broken.

Considerring deloading my incline presses every 4th week like I do with the ohp. What do you guys think of this?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

21/01/2013

Incline BP 3x6 82.5kg

Squat 3x5 140kg

Barbell Row off pins 3x9 75kg

Cable Curls 3x8 31.25

Rippletoad Pressdowns

Face Pulls 3x10 20kg

Internal Rotation cycle 1/3


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

25/01/2013

Squat 145kg 3x5

Sumo Deadlift 165kg 1x3

Incline Bench Press 77.5kg 5x5

Machine Rows

Barbell Curl 35kg 3x5

Decline bench still broken -_-

Overhead Rope Extensions 3x10 20kg

Face Pulls 3x10 25kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

28/01/2013

Squat 147.5kg 3x5

Incline BP 85kg 3x6 PR

Barbell Rows off Pins 80kg 3x8

Cable Rows 3x8 35kg

Rippletoad Pressdowns 3x8 70kg

Face Pulls


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

30/01/2013

OHP 50kgx5 57.5kgx5 65kgx10

Cable Flyes 3x8 25kg

Neutral Grip Pulldowns 3x10 60kg

Incline DB Curls 3x9 12.5kg dbs

Rippletoad Extensions 3x10 32.5kg

Face Pulls

DB side laterals 3x12 7kg dbs

internal rotation cycle 2

Sumo DL 170kgx3

Quite pleased with the ohp. 2 more reps than last cycle with 2.5kg more weight. Could have gone for another rep but decided against it. I didn't expect a performance like that as I had underate the two days before it. Went a bit wider on the sumo today.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

01/02/2013

Squat 150kg 3x5

Incline BP 5x5 80kg

Seated Rows 5x5 30kg

Barbell Curls 3x6 35kg

Overhead Rope Extensions 3x10 30kg

Face Pulls 3x10 15kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

04/02/2013

Squat 152.5kg 3x5

Incline BP 87.5kg 3x5 PR

Cable Curls 36.25kg 3x8

Rippletoad Pressdowns 70kg 3x9

Facepulls 20kg 3x8.

IR cycle 1/3

mwod episode 241

On the second set of incline I had no more reps left in me. On the third set I had someone had me off the weight and I got through the set quite well. I forget how much having a handoff makes a difference. With a handoff I know longer have to do half a rep from a crap position and get the bar into the right place to press all by myself.

bodyweight 195.2 pounds.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

06/02/2013

3+ day

OHP 52.5kgx3 60kgx3 67.5kgx8 PR

Sumo DL 175kgx3

V-bar pulldowns 3x10 60kg

Rippletoad extensions 3x10 32.5kg

Incline Curls 3x9 12.5kg dbs

Face Pulls 3x10 20kg

DB Side Laterals 3x10 8kg

IR cycle 2/3


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

08/02/2013

Squat 155kg 3x5

Incline BP 82.5kg 5x5

Machine Rows 35kg 5x5

Barbell Curls 35kg 3x7

Overhead Rope Extensions 30kg 3x12

IR cycle 3/3.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

11/08/2013

Squat 157.5kg 3x5

Incline BP 90kg 3x6 PR

Machine Rows 40kg 3x6

Cable Curls 36.25kg 3x10

Rippletoad Pressdowns 75kg 3x10

Face Pulls 25kg 3x10

IR Cycle 1/3

Quite happy with the incline bp. Having a handoff makes a big difference. Was close to failure though. Might stall in the next session. Squats had good speed and technique. Just 5 more weeks till I'm back at my best 3x5 if things continue going smoothly.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

13/08/2013

5/3/1 1+ ohp

57.5kgx5

65kgx3

72.5kgx7 PR

Deadlift 172.5kgx3 175kgx3 Missloaded the bar so I went for it again.

V Bar Pulldowns 3x8 67.5kg

Rippletoad Pressdowns 3x8 35kg

Incline Curls 3x10 12.5kg dbs

Face Pulls

My left shoulder randomly clicked on my last overhead press set today. It feels weird now when I raise my left arm overhead and I'm not sure what to do about this. Any ideas? My deadlift technique needs work and I'm finding it hard to get my body behind the bar.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

15/02/2013

Squat 3x5 160kg

Incline BP 5x5 85kg

Machine Rows 5x5 37.5kg

Barbell Curls 3x8 35kg

JM Press 3x8 30kg

Overhead Cable Extensions


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

18/02/2013

Squat 3x5 162.5kg

Incline BP 3x3 92.5kg

Machine Rows 3x8 40kg

Cable Curls 3x8 45kg

Rippletoad Pressdowns 3x8 75kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

20/02/2013

OHP deload

Dl 180kgx3

incline db curl 12.5kg 11 11 10

Face Pulls 3x10 30kg

Rippletoad Extensions 3x10 35kg

Db side laterals 3x8

Got the reps as planned but it was way harder than I wanted it to be. Would not of been able to get another rep and I did 180x5 not too long ago albeit completely fresh. I think I'm at the stage where I need to do more than just dl for one top set to get my dl up. I'm thinking of trying out either rick gaugler's wave routine or the ortmayer dl routine.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

22/02/2013

Squat 3x5 165kg

Incline BP 3x5 87.5kg

Machine Rows

Barbell Curls

JM Press

Overhead Rope Extensions

Face Pulls


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

25/02/2013

Squat 3x5 167.5kg

Incline Bench Press 3x3 95kg

Machine Rows 3x9 40kg

Cable Curls 3x9 45kg

Rippletoad Pressdowns 3x9 75kg

Face Pulls 3x12 30kg

Happy with progress so far. Decided to let 3x5 twice a week run its course rather than switching to what I was doing before once I get to 170kg.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

27/02/2013

5+ day

OHP 52.5kgx5 60kgx5 67.5kgx9

Sumo DL

5 95kg

5 115kg

5 135kg

5 155kg

V Bar Pulldown 3x10 67.5kg

Cable Flyes 3x10 20kg

Incline DB Curls 3x8 14kg dbs

Rippletoad Extensions 3x10 35kg

Facepulls 3x10 32.5kg

DB side laterals 3x8 9kg dbs

1 rep less than my last 5+ day but 1 rep more than my last 3+ day with the same weight (must've missloaded it). I set the safety bars up too high and as a result wasn't able to bend forward at the hips as much as I was meant to. A lot of these were pretty much just dead stop strict presses. I also tried holding the bar purely in my hands in order to keep my wrists straight rather than bending my wrists and letting the bar stay on my chest in my previous two sets. That turned out to make the other sets much harder than they should've been since I'm actually holding the weight there rather than just letting it rest on me. Been lazy on my mwod shoulder workouts and need to get consistent with them again.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

02/03/2013

Squat 170kg 3x5

Incline BP 90kg 5x5

Machine rows 50kg 5x5

Barbell Curls 35kg 3x9

JM Press 3x8 40kg

Overhead Rope Extensions 3x9 32.5kg

Face Pulls 3x10 35kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

04/03/2013

Squat 3x5 172.5kg

Incline Bench Press 3x3 97.5kg

Machine Rows 3x10 40kg

Cable Curls 3x10 45kg

Rippletoad Pressdowns 3x10 75kg

Felt some clicking in my right shoulder during incline presses. Not quite sure what to do. Any ideas?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

06/03/2013

3+ OHP

55kgx3

62.5kgx3

70kgx9

Sumo DL

5x100kg

5x120kg

5x140kg

5x160kg

V Bar Pulldowns 3x9 67.5kg

Incline DB Curls 3x9 14kg dbs

Rippletoad Extensions 3x9 37.5kg

Chest Press Machine






Still more room for improvement on DL technique. At least now I have my shoulders back. On ohp I need to squeeze my glutes to get my lower back in a safer position but I'm happy with the progress on it.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

08/03/2013

Squat 3x5 175kg

Incline BP 5x5 80kg

Machine Row 5x5 52.5kg

JM Press 3x8 42.5kg

Barbell Curls 2x10 35kg

Overhead Rope Extensions 3x12 35kg

Need to improve my rack position in the squat. Bar was sliding around quite a bit and it really through me off on some reps. Regardless I definitely look strong enough to beat my 3x5 180kg pb at a higher bodyweight.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Subbed (even though I'm years late. Haha) I'm doing pl now. Comp in may so will follow. Strong lifts!


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Subbed (even though I'm years late. Haha) I'm doing pl now. Comp in may so will follow. Strong lifts!


Thanks. You haven't missed out on much. Just me making a lot of mistakes over the years and learning from them. I'm gonna do a slow bulk for the rest of this year and by then I'll be close to the maximum amount of muscle I can put on naturally imo.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

11/03/2013

Squat 177.5kg 3x5

Incline BP 4x5 82.5kg 1x3 100kg

Machine Rows 5x5 55kg

Barbell Curls 3x10 47.5kg

Rippletoad Pressdowns 3x10 77.5kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

13/03/2013

5/3/1 1+ Press

60kgx5

67.5kgx3

75kgx7

Sumo Deadlift

105kgx5

125kgx5

145kgx5

165kgx5

Chest Press Machine 3x8 32.5kg

Pulldown Machine 3x8 57.5kg

Incline Curls 3x8 15kg dbs

Rippletoad Extensions 3x8 40kg

Grip felt much better with chalk. Putting more effort into mobility. Making sure I do t-spine work everyday and one of the shoulder relationships vidz everyday.






positioning is crap on sumo dl but speed is good and the reps were finished properly this time.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

18/03/2013

Incline Bench Press 5x5 85kg

Can't remember the rest.

Forgot oly shoes so didn't squat.

22/03/2013

Deadlift

110kgx5

130kgx5

150kgx5

170kgx5

Pulldown Machine 60kg 3x8

Barbell Curls 3x6 35kg

JM Press 3x8 52.5kg

Overhead Rope Extensions 3x8 40kg

Rear/side raise combo 3x11 5kg dbs

Been busy with final year project work. Did what I could this week. Speed on deadlifts is looking good. Failed a 170kg set before this as the bar slipped out my hands on the second rep (forgot the chalk). As well as improving my positioning I need to be more aggressive and make sure I grip the bar as hard as I can.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

26/03/2013

Squat 162.5kgx5 167.5kgx5 162.5kgx5

Incline BP 5x5 87.5kg

Machine Rows 5x5 52.5kg

Cable Curls 3x10 50kg

Rippletoad Pressdowns 3x10 80kg

Rear/Side Raise Combo 3x12 5kg dbs






Missloaded the bar on second set after going to a different room to chat with a m8. Gym is closed fri-mon so I may just workout on Thursday instead. Moved the bar a bit higher and it felt more wedged between my shoulders and traps. I look a bit wobbly on my first set but I probably just forgot to take a big breath before unracking the weight. Next week will be a Tuesday and Friday workout. For my squat programming I'm planning to get to 190kg 3x5 then switch to my previous 3x5 monday 1x5 friday. When that fails I will do 3x5 monday 1x3 Friday. This should carry me through most if not all the year.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

28/03/2013

Sumo Deadlift

115kgx5

135kgx5

155kgx5

175kgx5

5/3/1 1+ Press

70kgx9

Neutral Grip Chinups 3x5

Dips 3x5

Barbell Curls 3x7 35kg

No improvement on DL technique session from last week lol. Quads cramped up like mad on the press. Painfull as hell and I wanted to just stop the set halfway through. Doing deadlift first from now on because my press it close to if not at bodyweight already. Deadlift on the other hand sucks and needs to take priority.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

03/05/2013

5/3/1 3+ Press

60kgx3

67.5kg x3

72.5kgx7

Deadlift

120kgx5

140kgx5

160kgx5

180kgx5

Neutral Grip Chins 3x5

Dips 3x5

Barbell Curls 3x8 35kg

Wide Grip Upright Rows 3x8 20kg











Felt tired as hell after a long day in the labs, didn't do the band warmup and put too much weight on my second workset on my press which lead to me underperforming. Looking forward to pressing my original 1rm for 5+ reps next week though. The decision to do 5/3/1 for my press was a good one looking back. I've gone from 67.5kgx4 to 75kgx7 on my 1+ workouts in 5 cycles. For deadlift I need to get my hips lower and maybe bring my feet out more as they look a bit out of position. Happy it's going up even though it's still way out of proportion with my squat. When it's 25kg over my best squat I'll be happy. Next week will be a 5kg pb on the most I've ever deadlift I think lol. I had a small hip impingement in the middle of the set.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

05/04/2013

Squat 182.5kg 2x5

Incline BP 92.5kg 5x5 PR

Neutral Grip Chins 5x5

JM Press 60kg 3x8

Overhead Cable Extensions 37.5kg 3x10

DB Upright Rows 7.5kgdbs 3x8

Didn't attempt 3rd set on squats because the second set was too ugly. Attempted a new PR as I felt strong. I'm going to do 5x3 from now on as I'm always making technical errors in my final two reps which make a rep that should be 6-7 RPE a 9-10 RPE. I reckon if I did 5x3 I would've got it. Pleased with the incline bench pr. Close to achieving my goal of incline benching 100kg 5x5 now.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

08/04/2013

5/3/1 1+ press

62.5kgx5

70kgx3

77.5kgx6

Neutal Grip Chins 5x5

Dips 3x6

Barbell Curls 3x9 35kg

DB overhead extensions 3x10 12.5kg

Wide Grip Upright Rows 3x8 30kg

5 cycles of 5/3/1 in and I've pressed my original 1rm for 6 reps. Next month I'll be doing reps with 80kg. A weight that I couldn't even move before so I'm quite happy even though it's not a PR over last month's 1+.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

11/04/2013

Squat worked up to do 182.5kg 5x3 but the bone right under my right knee hurt so bad that I didn't want to continue. It had been getting progressively worse since the 182.5kg 2x5. I'm just going to rest it by not squatting for the next 2 weeks the building back up from 160kg 5x3.

Incline BP 95kg 3x5. Only person who looked strong enough to spot me ended up bro spotting me so I just stopped it there.

Pendlay Rows 60kg 5x5

Incline Curls 3x10 12.5kgDBs

JM Press 62.5kg 3x9

Overhead Rope Extensions 3x12 37.5kg

DB Upright Rows 3x10 12.5kg dbs


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

15/04/2013

Sumo Deadlift

185kgx5 PR

165kgx5

Incline DB Curls 3x6 15kg dbs

JM Press 3x6 65kg

Overhead Rope Extensions 3x12 40kg

Wide Grip Upright Row 3x10 30kg

Lost 4 pounds from eating too little and moving around a lot during hectic final year project work so wasn't that confident coming into this. T spine was way too rounded. Probably why I had shoulder pain doing this. Happy with the PR anyway. I think this is a PR in terms of most weight lifted too lol. Only another 35kg to go before it's in proportion with my best parallel squat. Adjusting madcows as I think that the only set that really drives an increase in strength other than the final set is the one before it. I don't think I truly know what it means to grind out a deadlift. The set here felt hard but on video it looks comfortable. Knee is feeling better, looking forward to working my way back up and setting another squat PR.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

19/04/2013

5+ press

72.5kgx5

65kgx5

67.5kgx5

Pendlay Rows 65kg 5x5

Dips 3x5

Barbell Curls 3x5 40kg

Pretty much exhausted coming into this. Last day of project work and having eaten almost nothing throughout the week. At least the project work is over now. I'm gonna take my press weights down 5kg and work back up. Next session won't be so poor as I won't be so tired and carb/water depleted. Will see how things go with the dl. Gonna start squatting next week as the knee feels better now.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

22/04/2013

Squat 162.5kg 5x3

Neutral Grip Chins 3x5

Dips 3x5

Incline Curls 3x6 16kg dbs

Db upright rows 3x8 20kg dbs

Squats felt good and should be able to do 182.5kg 5x3 in good time as I'm gonna be squatting twice a week again. Really hammering my hamstrings and ankle mobility atm. Moving the press to sunday so that I can deadlift on wednesday completely fresh and can press completely fresh too.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

What program are you running mate? I'm looking at 4 day upper/lower post comp


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Jeez, you don't mess about with your depth when squatting mate!


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

I find this depth to be a lot more gratifying. I do a routine which is almost entirely my own with the exception of using a 5/3/1 rep scheme for my press.

Monday

Squat 5x3

Dips

Chins/Rows

Wednesday

Sumo Deadlift

Work up to a heavy set of 5. Take off 20kg and do another set of 5.

Incline BP 5x5

Chins/Rows

Friday

Squat 5x3

Incline BP 3x3

Chins/Rows

Sunday

5/3/1 Press

On Monday Wednesday and Friday I also do the arm and rear/side delt work that you see. Building up your arms is really beneficial towards getting your ohp up. I used to have this overly reductionist attitude of never doing isolation work for your arms. It resulted in a year where my ohp went pretty much nowhere. I want to get to a 190kg 5x3 squat on this routine. After that I will switch to 5x3 Monday and a heavy triple/double on Friday.

Upper lower split is fine. It can just be a hassle fitting the dl in that sort of split. As a natty I would always stick to working each muscle multiple times a week.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

24/04/2013

Sumo Deadlift

190kgx5 PR

170kgx5

Incline BP 85kg 5x5

Rolling DB extensions 3x8 12.5kg dbs

Barbell Curls 40kg

Another DL PR. Some points to consider would be to stop procrastinating with moving up and down in the bottom position. Push feet out rather than just leg pressing the floor. Strange how my other lifts turn to **** while my DL improves. Maybe it's because it's so bad in comparison to my squat that it can only improve. Did 5 minutes of working on external rotation on each leg in the morning and some pnf hamstring stretching in the morning as prep for this so if I failed I would've pretty much quit lifting altogether.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

28/04/2013

Press

67.5kgx8

60kgx3

52.5kgx3

29/04/2013

Squat 167.5kg 5x3

Dips 3x6

Pendlay Rows 5x5 70kg

Barbell Curls 40kg 3x6

Overhead Rope Extensions 3x10 40kg

Squats felt hard. Maybe doing the press the day before isn't such a good idea after all. May just do it on Monday and accept that I'm gonna be doing presses in a fatigued state. Dips felt a lot better. Looking at the video I should've stayed with that last rep on the press as it looks like I had it.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

01/05/2013

Sumo Deadlift

195kgx5 PR

175kgx5

Pullups 3x5

Incline Curls 3x7 17.5kg dbs

Rolling DB extensions 3x8 15kg dbs

Did these dls from too high up. Practically stiff legged dled a few reps. Also had A LOT of pectoral pain doing this which threw me off. Not sure what it was caused by. Pleased that my best dl and parallel squat are tied now rather than being 15kg behind. Although with 180kg 3x5 full ROM squat I still expect much better of myself. Will try 200kg next week and see how it goes.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Some seriously good work in here fella, Fantastic job.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks looking to get a 100kg press this year. Then I can add to one of the few videos on youtube that say overhead press and actually are an overhead press rather than a push press or even a jerk lol.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

17/05/2013

Squat 165kg 5x3

Incline BP 82.5kg 5x5

Pendlay Rows 5x5 62.5kg

Barbell Curls

Rippletoad Pressdowns

Wide Grip Upright Rows


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

21/05/2013

Rippletoad Press 70kgx10 PR

Squat 167.5kg 5x3

Chinups 3x6

Rolling DB Extensions 20kgdbs 3x6

Incline DB Curls 12.5kg dbs 3x8


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

29/05/2011

Sumo Deadlift

175kgx3

155kg2x3

Incline BP 87.5kg 5x5

Pendlay Rows 70kg 5x5

Barbell Curls 40kg 3x7

Rippletoad Pressdowns 3x10 67.5kg

Wide Grip Upright Rows 3x12 20kg

Deadlifts felt pretty smooth. A good start to week 1 of my 10 week build up.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

31/05/2013

Rippletoad Press

75kgx7

67.5kgx3

60kgx5

Squat 170kg5x3

Chinups 3x7

Paused Strict Press 50kg 4x8

Incline DB Curls 3x10 12.5kg dbs

Rolling DB Extensions 3x7 17.5kg dbs

Rear Delt Rows 3x10 12.5kg dbs


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

03/06/2013

Squat 172.5kg 5x3

Paused Strict Press 52.5kg 5x3

Pendlay Rows 72.5kg 5x5

Barbell Curls 3x7 40kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

05/06/2013

Deadlift 180kgx3

Single Arm Cable Curls 10kg 3x10

Rippletoad Pressdowns 3x10 72.5kg

Wide Grip Upright Rows 3x10 25kg

07/06/2013

Squat 175kg 5x3 Some sets weren't recorded as the camera got knocked over from some rope thing that other people were doing.

Incline BP 90kg 5x5. Might as well be a PR. No spotter had to do half a rep just to get the weight into position. More impressive than 92.5kg 5x5 where each set had a handoff imo.

Neutral Grip Chins 3x7

Overhead Rope Extensions 3x10 40kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

10/06/2013

Press 70kgx9

Strict Paused Press

62.5kgx5

57.5kgx5

Squat 177.5kg 5x3

Barbell Curls 40kg 8/7/8

Rippletoad Pressdowns 3x10 75kg

Wide Grip Upright Rows 3x11 25kg

Trying to use hip drive did nothing for me today except give me low back pain. I'm switching back to strict pressing tbh as I don't even want to learn how to use hip drive properly. The whole reason I liked the press in the first place was that it was a brute strength test that required little technique. I should always make sure I've done all the mobility I can before each press session as it's getting hard to monitor progress when I do some with incomplete mobility work and others with full mobility work. I forgot to work doing some soft tissue work on the traps/first rib today and as a result I felt blocked going into the finishing position. Speed is looking good on squats 190kg 5x3 looks realistic. Gonna have a retake in August so it won't be full on dedication this summer.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

17/06/2013

Squat 182.5kg 5x3 PR of sorts

Dead Stop Strict Press

77.5kgx4

70kgx3

62.5kgx5

Pendlay Rows 77.5kg 5x5

Doing squats first as I want them to progress more over my press. I could've gotten a 5th rep on the strict press but my back was killing me. Must be a setup error. Speed on the squats looks good. Feels good to be back in Basingstoke with my old crew.

Mobilty prep for squat: banded hip opener+couch stretch.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Rare to see someone go that deep raw with that weight for multiple sets, good effort mate.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Cheers. Looking to get 220kgx3 this year.

19/06/2013

Sumo DL 190kgx3

170kg 2x3

Curls 40kg 8/8/7

Overhead Rope Extensions 3x10 25kg Took so much effort just to get these into position.

Wide Grip Upright Rows 3x12 25kg

Did quad/calf mash with workout partner. Did mob stuff before this workout and I felt stronger. I need to improve my back/head positioning.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

21/06/2013

Squat 185kg 5x3

Neutral Grip Chinups 3x7

Rolling DB Extensions 15kgdbs 3x10

Tried incline benching but left shoulder was in bad pain. Every time I lowered the bar I felt a pinching sensation in the middle/rear delt area. Started feeling this when I was doing upright rows and getting the weight position for my overhead rope extensions.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

I got a sore neck watching that - some strong squatting there 

THe pinch feeling I occasionally get when I place the bar on my back - It goes a little with a wider hand position for me.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Cheers. 190kg 5x3 next week. Then will see if I want to change programming from there.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

26/06/2013

Sumo DL 195kgx3

175kg 2x3

Barbell Curls 3x8 35kg

Single Arm Overhead Rope Extensions 3x12 10kg

Rear Delt Rows 3x8 17.5kg

Grip looks at bit uneven on the DL other than that it looks fine. Camera fell down after first rep -_- . Shoulder pain isn't as bad now. Gonna do some mobility work for hips, groin and psoas to prep for tomorrow's squat.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

28/06/2013

Squat 190kg 3x3 1x2

Chinups 3x7

Didn't do the prep work at I wanted and had to help out a lot with building a new shed in the backyard. Ended up with a bad performance. Gonna switch routines now rather than just doing a deload. I reckon I'm good for a 210 1rm right now if I'm not having a **** day. Back to intensity day and volume day. I'll start with 190kgx2 on intensity day. Will do 5x3 on volume day but not sure what weight to start with yet.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Alex_Tait said:


> 28/06/2013
> 
> Squat 190kg 3x3 1x2
> 
> ...


Fcuking strong! Good going


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Alex_Tait said:


> Will do 5x3 on volume day but not sure what weight to start with yet.


For 5 triples on volume, start at 80% of your 1RM IMO, straight off of Prilepin's chart

Nice lifting BTW


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks guys.

01/07/2013

Strict Paused OHP

72.5kgx7

65kgx5

57.5kgx5

Squat 170kg 5x3

Press felt good despite only doing one of the mobilizations that I had wanted to do. I basically want to have done the 3 shoulder relationhips series and the free your ribs free your mind video from kelly starrett before I do my ohp workouts. Squats could've been quicker. Maybe I'm just not recovered from Friday's workout. Had to cut the session short.

bodyweight: 204.4 pounds.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

8/07/2013

5/3/1 cycle 6 Strict Paused Press 3+

75kgx7

67.5kgx3

60kgx3

Squat 177.5kg 5x3

Chinups 3x8

Incline DB curls 3x8 12.5kg dbs

Single Arm Overhead Rope Extensions 3x10 10kg

12/07/2013

Squat 192.5kgx2

Bench Press 90kg 5x5

Pendlay Rows 85kg 5x5

Machine Curls 3x8 25kg

Pretty happy with how smooth the squats were. Started using a standing desk setup to stop me from having a rounded t-spine and tight hips.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

16/07/2013

5/3/1 Cycle 6 1+ Strict Paused Press

80kgx5

Squat 5x3 175kg 5x3

Chinups 3x8

Barbell Curls in power rack 3x8 35kg

mobility work

barbell quad mash.

Very happy about my strict press pb after being stuck on 77.5kg for over a year.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

17/07/2013

Deadlift 210kgx3

Alternating DB Curls 3x8 15kg dbs

Rolling DB extensions 3x10 15kg dbs

Need to sort out this rounding that occurs before the weight moves off the floor.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

22/07/2013

5/3/1 cycle 7 strict paused press 5+

75kgx6+1 rep after a small rest

67.5kgx5

60kgx5

Squat 177.5kg 5x3

Barbell Curls 35kg 3x10

Single Arm Overhead Cable Extensions 3x12 10kg

Forgot about the deload oops. Let the bar go too far in front of me on my 7th rep. Think I would've had 8 reps had I kept decent technique. Squat felt slow. Probably just a bad day. Been looking at the 5/3/1 challenges. Not sure which one would be worth trying to increase my press.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

17/07/2013

215kgx2

Alternating DB Curls 17.5kg 3x10

Rolling DB extensions 17.5kg 3x10

Single Arm Rear delt cable 3x10 5kg

19/07/2013

Squat 197.5kgx2

Bench Press 97.5kg 5x5

Failed the dl because of dog**** form. Gonna start the Coan/philipi dl program this week. Estimated max 225kg predicted increase 20kg. Squat looks ok although I felt a bit off balance.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

your bench looks a little low in comparison to your other lifts. you're a good squatter though man.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

ItsaSecret said:


> your bench looks a little low in comparison to your other lifts. you're a good squatter though man.


Bench Press is just assistance to me atm. I've inclined 95kg 5x5 in the past and done 80kgx5 paused strict press which would give me a 90kg strict overhead press. Not amazing but not too bad either.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

29/07/2013

5/3/1 Cycle 7 3+ Paused Strict Press

77.5kgx6

70kgx3

62.5kgx3

Squat 180kg 3x5

Chinups 3x8

Incline DB Curls 3x12 12.5kg dbs

The bar kept hitting the pins on the ohp and threw me off. Forgot to squeeze glutes. I reckon I can get 82.5kgx5 next week providing everything goes right. Decent speed on squats.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

31/07/2013

Coan Phillipi DL routine week 1

Deadlift 185kgx2 150kg 3x3

Barbell Curls 35kg

Bench Press 3x8 80kg

Rolling DB extensions 3x10 20kg dbs

Rear Delt flyes 3x10 5kg plates

03/08/2013

Squat 200kgx2

Bench Press 100kg 5x5

FS 90kg 4x3

Alternating DB Curls 3x12 20kg dbs

Need to focus on not letting the knees cave in on back squats and keep my elbows up on fs. Even though I try to sit straight down on fs I see that I'm still sitting back a bit. Nevertheless my form on fs is much better now than it was when I did it ages ago. I'd like to get a fs that is proportionate to my bs by the end of the year. For the deadlift I need to get my hips lower. Pulling on an uneven floor didn't help though. Too many wannabe olympic weightlifters doing an awful form clean and jerk then slamming the weight as hard as they can on the floor as if they have just broken an all time record ****ing up the floors.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

05/08/2013

5/3/1 Cycle 7 1+ Strict Paused Press

82.5kgx2

75kgx3

67.5kgx5

Paused press with a 5 second pause at eye level

30kg 3x5

Chinups

3x8

Press went really badly. Not gonna forget the deload this time. Some technical flaws need to be worked on and it always feels really awkward when I unrack the weight. Gonna have to make a choice between having the bar rest on my delts but with my wrists bent back and my shoulders forwards or having straight wrists but having the weight of the bar purely on my hands. Squats got better as the workout went on. With any luck I'll beat my 185kg 5x3 record.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

7/08/2013






11/08/2013

Squat 202.5kgx2

Bench Press 102.5kgx5

80kgx alot

Front Squat 100kg 4x3

Tricep Extensions

Single Arm Rear Delt Cable 3x8-10 6.25kg These are the best isolation movement ever.






Squat felt bloody hard. Found my groove in the last front squat set by using a wider stance and turning my feet out a bit more. Back was still tired from the deadlifting. This whole setup with deadlifts on Wednesday was never going to work in the long run. It worked in the beginning because my deadlift sucked so it didn't eat into my recovery as much. Shoulders felt bad after the first set of bench press so I just reduced the weight. I need to bring the bar lower. Down to my sturnum as my elbows flare out if I go any higher. 100kg 5x5 from last week though is somewhat pleasing as I don't think I've ever done that before.

I'm going to start the juggernaut method (inverted) because I want each lift to have its own day. It will also give me some time to take a step back because I'm overtrained atm. Going to do front squats after deadlifts as recommended in the book. Torn between either using the 5/3/1 setup for them or doing 5x3.

Setup will be

Monday: Strict Press

Wednesday: Squat

Friday: Bench Press

Monday: Deadlift

Wednesday: Strict Press

Friday: Squat

Monday: Bench Press

Wednesday: Deadlift

etc

Training maxes will be 80kg strict press, 202.5kg deadlift, 112.5kg bench press, 192.5kg squat.

Hopefully by the end of the 16 week program I will be able to strict press 100kg as well as be able to beat bitches with their own pimp.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

12/08/2013

Military Press 10s accumulation 1 minute rest between sets

45kg 9x5 1x12

7 second pause press 35kg 3x5

Chinups 3x8

Barbell Curls 35kg

Rippletoad Pressdowns 3x10 20kg

Rear Delt Raises 5kg dbs 3x15

Went to failure when I was supposed to leave 2 reps in the tank. Thought I had more in me by my triceps just got too tired.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

14/08/2013

Squat 10s accumulation 1 minute rest between sets

9x5 1x9 115kg

7 second pause squats

3x5 90kg

Machine Curls 3x10 20kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

16/08/2013

Bench Press 10s accumulation 1 minute rest between sets

65kg 9x5 1x15

High Incline BB Press 3x8 45kg

Pendlay Rows 5x5 80kg

21/08/2013

Deadlift 10s accumulation 1 minute rest between sets

120kg 9x5 1x20

Front squats 90kg

Incline DB curls 3x10 12.5kg dbs

Glad the 10s acculumation phase is over. That really sucked.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Moved my feet out wider, pointed my toes out a bit more and widened my grip on the fs in my later sets. Felt much better.

23/08/2013

Inverted Juggernaut Method Military Press 10s intensification 1.5 minutes rest between sets

50kg 9x5 1x13

Standing BTN press 3x8 30kg

Cable Flyes 10kg each side.

Barbell Curls in power rack 3x7 35kg

Rope Extensions 3x11 20kg

Rear Delt Raises 3x10 6kg dbs


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

29/08/2013

Inverted Juggernaut Method Squat 10s intensification 1.5 minutes rest between sets

130kg 9x3 1x10

7 Second Pause Squats

90kg 3x5

30/08/2013

Inverted Juggernaut Method Bench Press 10s intensification 1.5 minutes rest between sets

75kg 9x3 1x16

7 second pause military press

40kg 3x5

high incline bench press

45kg 3x9

Cut workout short so I could go to mcdonalds with a m8.

Was sick the days before these workouts but I performed better than expected. Would've done more on squats but my knee started hurting. One thing I need to work on with squats is keeping my upper back straight as it tends to round a bit at the bottom of the lift. I noticed this during pause squats. I would like to incorporate dynamic pressups and jumps into my routine but I don't know how to atm with regard too sets, reps and progression. High incline turned out to hit the upper pecs really well. Did two workouts back to back so that I could have the weekend off while maximizing the workouts I did this week.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

03/09/2013

IJM 10s intensification Deadlift 135kg 9x3 1x16

Chinups 3x8

Skipped front squats because I still had some knee pain. Also cut the last deadlift set short as the plates on the left kept moving further and further to the left. Looking forward to getting this 10s phase over and done with. Should bring my body a bit further back to lock the deadlift out. Was trying this technique that I got from watching a juggernaut sumo deadlift video.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

04/05/2013

plyo pushups 3x5

IJM Strict Press 10s realization 60kgx11

BTN press 40kg 2x6 felt a small pop in my left shoulder on my second set so I stopped.

Machine Rows 3x8 40kg

Incline DB curls 3x10 12.5kg dbs

Single Arm Overhead Rope extensions

Felt like I underperformed today because I wasn't able to get very much sleep at all and didn't eat as much as I should have as I was quite busy. I will rest up, eat a lot (no more excuses now) and use my performance on the bench press realization workout to calculate what weights I will use in the 8s wave for strict press. Youtube editor isn't working so I wasn't able to rotate my vid :/


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

04/05/2013

plyo pushups 3x5

IJM Strict Press 10s realization 60kgx11

BTN press 40kg 2x6 felt a small pop in my left shoulder on my second set so I stopped.

High Incline Press 5x10 30kg

Machine Rows 3x8 40kg

Incline DB curls 3x10 12.5kg dbs

Single Arm Overhead Rope extensions

Felt like I underperformed today because I wasn't able to get very much sleep at all and didn't eat as much as I should have as I was quite busy. I will rest up, eat a lot (no more excuses now) and use my performance on the bench press realization workout to calculate what weights I will use in the 8s wave for strict press. Youtube editor isn't working so I wasn't able to rotate my vid :/


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

06/09/2013

IJM Squat 10s realization 145kgx12

Barbell Curl 35kg 3x10

Bodyweight extensions 3x8

Knee pain hasn't gone away. Skipped out on paused squats because of it. Didn't have very good confidence going into this. Without the knee pain I reckon I would've gotten 15 reps. It's good that there is a deload week just around the corner. Will see what possible mobility work I can do to solve this. Left a rep in the tank to avoid using really bad form.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

09/09/2013

IJM Bench Press 10s realization 85kgx14

7 second paused strict press 50kg 3x5

Alternating DB curls 3x10 15kg dbs

JM Press 3x6 60kg

Face Pulls 3x10 20kg

Triple chin is coming along nicely. Technique looks good although I could do with not shuffling my feet around as much. Pretty much gassed on the 15th rep. Used too much weight on the strict press as I didn't remember what weight I was supposed to use and just guessed wrong. Still got all the reps though without there being real grinders so it isn't too bad. Just realization deadlift to go then the deload week.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

11/09/2013

IJM Deadlift 10s realization 150kgx19

Chinups 3x8

Tricep Extensions 3x8 25kg

Single Arm Rear Delt Cable Raise 3x10 6.25kg

Lost count on deadlift reps. Was planning on doing 20 reps because the books says that anything over 10 reps above what you're supposed to do shouldn't be counted when planning the weights for the next phase. Technique wise I should bring the hips forward more. Happy with this and although im not quite sure how much weight to add on for the next cycle. Pretty sure I could've done another rep. Also adding in plyometric work onto my bench days in future after finding out from chad what I should do.

x2/5x2/6x2 of Pushups onto Box 8s cycle. Then 4x2/5x2/6x2 of Drop Pushups 5s cycle. And then 4x2/5x2/6x2 of Rebound Pushups 3s cycle.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

25/09/2013

IJM Squat 8s Accumulation 8x5 132.5kg 75 second rest periods

5 second Paused squat 3x5 105kg






These felt damn hard. Don't think I have the conditioning for these rest periods when it comes to squats.

27/09/2013

Pushups onto box 4x2

IJM Bench Press 8s Accumulation 7x5 1x14

5 second paused overhead press 3x5 45kg

JM press 3x7 60kg

DB curls 2x12 15kg dbs

Face Pulls 3x12 20kg

Seated Straight Leg Calf Raise 3x15 45kg

Pushups felt cool. Not sure how high I should have the boxes.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

30/09/2013

IJM Deadlift 8s Accumulation 75 second rest periods

142.5kg 7x5 1x10

Front squat 102.5kg 5x3

Seated Straight Legged Calf Raises 3x10 50kg.

Front squats are looking ok. Used the technique in Mark Rippetoe's tutorial. Thinking of how I could do front squats on my squat day too. Could use another assistance movement here. Maybe deficit conventional pulls. Upping my game in terms of calories. Going to make sure I get through 2 or 3 550g boxes of coco pops every week.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

04/10/2013

IJM OHP Accumulation 2 minutes rest between sets

7x3 1x8 62.5kg

High Incline Press 5x5 50kg

Pendlay Rows 5x5 92.5kg

Incline DB Curls 3x11 50kg dbs

Seated Straight Leg Calf Raises 3x11 50kg

Looking forward to realization week with ohp.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

09/10/2013

Box jumps

2x1 40 inches

5x3 34 inches

IJM Squat 8s Wave Intensification 2 minutes rest periods 147.5kg 7x3 1x8

Paused Squats 3x5 110kg.

Seated Calf Raises 3x12 50kg

Must've completely got the approximation wrong on my box jump height previously. I came up to the plyo boxes and saw some stacked up to a total height of 40 inches and it looked doable. I tried it without a warmup and just about got onto it. Did it again with a better landing. Counting on pause squats was really bad. These squats look a hell of a lot easier than they feel. I think I'm just keeping the bar too low and bringing the hips back too much.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

11/10/2013

IJM Bench Press 8s Intensification 85kg 7x3 1x10

5 second paused press 3x4 47.5kg

JM Press 3x8 60kg

Barbell Curls 3x7 37.5kg

Plate Raises 3x9 15kg plate

Face Pulls 20kg 3x13


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

14/10/2013

IJM Deadlift 8s Intensification 152.5kg 7x3 1x13

Conventional Deficit DL 3x4 120kg

Chinups 2x8

Forgot my weightlifting shoes so didn't bother with fs. Read the spreadsheet wrong was supposed to do 160kg today. The weights felt tough today though and I really pushed myself on that last set. Realization week is 180kg for at least 8. Don't know how many reps to aim for.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

16/08/2013

IJM OHP 8s Realization 67.5kgx9

High Incline Press 60kg 5x5

Had to cut workout short. Should've used the most recent 82.5kgx2 rather than the 80kgx5 press in my calculations for this but it's fine as I'll have a PR by the end anyway.






18/10/2013

IJM 8s Squat Realization 162.5kgx11

Probably could've gotten 12 if the plates didn't hit the pins on the last rep but happy with this. Left it there as I felt sick afterwards.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

21/10/2013

pushups onto box 6x2

IJM 8s Wave Bench Press 95kgx10 +3 reps

5 second Paused OHP 3x4 50kg

Plate Raise 3x10 15kg plate

Barbell Curls 3x7 40kg

Cable Rope Extensions 25kg

After I finished my set my m8 told me I could do more so I quickly had him hand the weight back to me after a few seconds and I did another 3 reps. I will use 12 reps to calculate the working weights for the 5s wave. A satisfactory result. Looking to make a nice PR on my most recent 102.5kg 1x5 which I did before this. Why my strength just plummeted after I did 100kg 5x5 I really don't know.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

23/10/2013

IJM 8s Wave Realization Deadlift 180kgx11

Front Squat 110kg 5x3

Conventional Deficit 140kg 3x4

Chinups

Calf Raises 3x15 50kg

Bodyweight: 210 pounds

That deadlift set was very painful on my hands, exhausting and just genuinely sucked but I'm glad that I did it. I remember watching the george leeman video about how he said he was successful because every workout he would literally just try harder. After watching that the first time I just mocked and imitated him but I can see truth in what he says now. Having a mindset of leaving a rep or two in the tank I had to really push myself beyond my comfort zone. I should have a mindset of saying to myself that I'm definitely going to get this many reps on an all out set rather than just saying ****ing hell this is gonna be really hard. Looking back I wish I ate more in the 10s phase as I would now have a greater volume of work to taper off into a new pr. I have performed decently in this wave though. Now that the inverted method has finished I am no longer supposed to do very short rest periods. What I might do is keep the rest periods relatively short to add in another challenge.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

04/11/2013

5s Wave OHP 60kg 5x5 1x6 2 minutes rest

Pendlay Rows 5x5 100kg

Tri bottom press 50kg 3x3

Face Pulls 3x15 25kg

Seated SL Calf Raise 4x15 50kg

Need to remember to squeeze the glutes to keep my lower back neutral, I keep on forgetting and it's getting quite annoying. Ended up quite wobbly. Thought of a new assistance exercise to improve my strength out of the bottom and maintain good form. I do 3 reps to the top of my forehead and then one full rep. This counts as one rep. Turned out to be really tough and I'm confident it can make me stronger out of the bottom which is where I am weakest when the weights get heavy since I'm spending more time in that position. I can see this working for the bench press and the squat too. I used Mike Tuscherer's breathing pattern for the rows and was surprised at how quickly my first reps came off the floor. Kinda makes me want to go back to conventional pulling.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

08/11/2013

Speed is ok but the bar placement is too low. Stopped just before full depth on pause squats. Definitely more challenging.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Alex, do you use the Juggernaut method?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Pretty much. After I'm finished with this I'm gonna give mike tuchscherer's system a go after this for next year.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Alex_Tait said:


> Pretty much. After I'm finished with this I'm gonna give mike tuchscherer's system a go after this for next year.


Any reading material on this?


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

Just a bunch of articles on the RTS site.


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

11/11/2013

5s Wave Bench Press Accumulation 85kg 5x5 1x12

Bench Press off of pins 5x4 70kg

Rear Delt Fly on Cable 3x8 7kg each arm

Seated SL Calf Raise 3x12 57.5kg


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)

15/11/2013

5s Wave Accumulation Deadlift 162.5kg 8x5

Front Squats 120kg 5x2-3

3 Second Paused Squats 70kg 3x3

Hands kept stinging like hell and felt like I would skin off on every rep. Made locking them out difficult. Did more sets with 5 instead of doing a rep out on set 6. Was very hard to get any air in after the 1st rep of front squats. Lower back in turn felt way out of wack so I just stopped some sets short. Doing pause squats in the hole to help with positioning there and because my hands feel too ****ed to do conventional deficit pulls.

Got my 4 day template sorted out for when I start reactive training sytems next year done.

Monday Back Squat, Deadlift

Back Squat

Paused Deadlift

Tri Bottom Squat

Calf Work

Tuesday Bench Press

Bench Press

Incline Bench Press

Back Work

Arm Work

Thursday Front Squat, Deadlift

Front Squat

Deadlift

Deficit Deadlift

Friday Overhead Press

Overhead Press

Pin Overhead Press

Close Grip Decline

Back Work

Arm Work


----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Alex_Tait (Nov 21, 2009)




----------

